# Random cell phone pics 7. Seems like we had two 4's or 5's so this might should be 8.



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2022)

Idiot saw man cut the cord.


Someone stole my cart at Lowes and put my caulk on a display. 



Master bath floor done.


Found my old jacket from my days on Rescue 9.


Main level laundry room floor done. It was going to be acid stain, but SHE wanted tile.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2022)

Dude has a tiny tow rig. I bet his transmission appreciates it.



Carpenter bee on new treated lumber.


Irving is back. This time I carried him further away.


I've taken this nest down a dozen times. Twice with 5 eggs.


Level 2 jack and jill bath floor done.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2022)

Fixin' to dell my dump truck on FB.


Gonna sell the compactor too.



Was at Lowes this morning and the guy in front of me was returning a shovel. He wore the point off of it. The lady said they had a lifetime guarantee on Kobalt tools. My next shovel will be a Kobalt.



The baby doves on the master bedroom front porch are about ready to fly. They don't look like doves, but their parents are doves.


----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Idiot saw man cut the cord.
> View attachment 1154473
> 
> Someone stole my cart at Lowes and put my caulk on a display.
> ...


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2022)

Got the shop trimmed. May get it primed and painted this week. The treated lumber that is stickered to dry and the goat panels are to finish the master bedroom screened porch as soon as the doves move on.



Doe out front. My zoom sucks.



I was growing my hair and beard out but it started to be a hassle so I shaved it all off. Sucks. I was getting free coffee every day at RaceTrac. I think the lady thought I was homeless.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I never could stand to see somebody make the guard stay up like that on a saw. That's just asking for somebody to get hurt. I've seen a few circles cut in hardwood floors from saws like that too. I don't care who does it that thinks it is OK, it is not good or safe practice. It is also the reason the cord was cut.




Ain't nobody got time for that safety stuff. We gots work to do!

edit: I always pin the guard back on a saw. I won't bypass the trigger on a framing pistola though. That's dangerous.


----------



## Doug B. (May 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that safety stuff. We gots work to do!
> 
> edit: I always pin the guard back on a saw. I won't bypass the trigger on a framing pistola though. That's dangerous.


Like I said I don't care who "thinks" it is OK to make the guard stay up, it is not good.  I didn't say that to start any kind of argument. It just makes me cringe to see it. If you will set your table at the right depth the guard will come up as you cut with no problem.  Most people though want to set it as deep as it will go for every cut. 

You do what you want. Don't put any pictures of somebody that gets hurt by it on here please though.


----------



## buckpasser (May 29, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (May 30, 2022)

Cause every fireman needs his own hydrant.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 30, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/JR-V3CLDQgw?feature=share


----------



## Big7 (May 30, 2022)

Ain't seen one of these in a while. ?


----------



## Big7 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (May 30, 2022)

I was building a house eon Sanderlin mountain in Big Canoe. Saw man pinned the guard back to cut rafter tails. Had to drive him off the mountain and to Picken County Hospital with a skilsaw embedded in his thigh. His muscle contracted around the blade. It was a memorable ride


----------



## Doug B. (May 30, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> I was building a house eon Sanderlin mountain in Big Canoe. Saw man pinned the guard back to cut rafter tails. Had to drive him off the mountain and to Picken County Hospital with a skilsaw embedded in his thigh. His muscle contracted around the blade. It was a memorable ride


That could have been avoided!


----------



## georgia_home (May 30, 2022)

jim, is the plumbing using one of those manablock systems? (The sort of a distro panel for plumbing)

never saw one of those until 10y ago.

or are those just color coded lines? Or both



jiminbogart said:


> Dude has a tiny tow rig. I bet his transmission appreciates it.
> 
> View attachment 1154482
> 
> ...


----------



## treemanjohn (May 30, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> That could have been avoided!


Nah I had to drive him


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> jim, is the plumbing using one of those manablock systems? (The sort of a distro panel for plumbing)
> 
> never saw one of those until 10y ago.
> 
> or are those just color coded lines? Or both



Manabloc. I ran home runs to each fixture and a sub panel for the master bath.

Red for hot and blue for cold.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Like I said I don't care who "thinks" it is OK to make the guard stay up, it is not good.  I didn't say that to start any kind of argument. It just makes me cringe to see it. If you will set your table at the right depth the guard will come up as you cut with no problem.  Most people though want to set it as deep as it will go for every cut.
> 
> You do what you want. Don't put any pictures of somebody that gets hurt by it on here please though.



I'm not arguing. I agree pinning the guard is dangerous. I still do it. 

Every professional framer I know does it as well. 

You know I gots to post carnage pics.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 30, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> I was building a house eon Sanderlin mountain in Big Canoe. Saw man pinned the guard back to cut rafter tails. Had to drive him off the mountain and to Picken County Hospital with a skilsaw embedded in his thigh. His muscle contracted around the blade. It was a memorable ride



Went on a call in Atlanta where a guy ran the saw down the inside of his thigh and through the inside of his knee. Took it like a champ though.


----------



## georgia_home (May 30, 2022)

yep, got one. Interesting vs the old style. Every other place we lived always has the old style pipes. First time I needed to cut something off, it took some getting use to.



jiminbogart said:


> Manabloc. I ran home runs to each fixture and a sub panel for the master bath.
> 
> Red for hot and blue for cold.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 30, 2022)

@jiminbogart Have you ran ethernet cable anywhere, or going strictly Wi-Fi? just curious.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 31, 2022)

Sunset from somewhere on the panhandle from years ago


----------



## westcobbdog (May 31, 2022)

Purchased new then sold this 4runner at 465k, all original motor and transmission. Shoulda kept her..


----------



## 4HAND (May 31, 2022)

Yesterday's storm.


Went around us.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 31, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (May 31, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> @jiminbogart Have you ran ethernet cable anywhere, or going strictly Wi-Fi? just curious.



I ran two cables but I'll have to check to see what they were. One was a Cat 6 IIRC.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 31, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I ran two cables but I'll have to check to see what they were. One was a Cat 6 IIRC.


No worries, brother. Was just curious if you were going to have some rooms hard-wired or not, especially in a larger home where wi-fi strength may be weak in certain rooms/areas of the home.


----------



## naildrvr (May 31, 2022)

Picked up a load of flagstone this morning and took it to the job. Last thing to do on this one.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 31, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Picked up a load of flagstone this morning and took it to the job. Last thing to do on this one.View attachment 1154944


...and a chore for later!
My old crumply self can't imagine unloading that!
I'd hafta have a hand-off line...
?


----------



## naildrvr (May 31, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> ...and a chore for later!
> My old crumply self can't imagine unloading that!
> I'd hafta have a hand-off line...
> ?


Me and my son unloaded it in just a few minutes. Stacked all nice and neat. Meeting a Hispanic fella tomorrow to see about getting it done.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Picked up a load of flagstone this morning and took it to the job. Last thing to do on this one.View attachment 1154944


What's flagstone running these days?


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 1, 2022)

That was 3400# and cost $570

This is 1"and less in thickness


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2022)

Does appear to be much wind but the hay devils are spinning in the field.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 1, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1154756


Looks like a Chatham ranch.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 1, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like a Chatham ranch.


Maybe so. With a full basement. There are several like it with the same floor plan around our neighborhood…
1958 model, like me...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dusk from the balcony this evening with the Crescent ? falling…


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2022)

Kennesaw Battlefield from a few years ago. Likely on 9-11.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's random.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 2, 2022)

Tattooed on the bed of a rollback


----------



## Big7 (Jun 2, 2022)

Little joker eating my VERY expensive Creeping Red Fescue.

Cage traps in the storage unit and I don't want to break out the pellet gun unless they try to get in my outbuilding or attic.

3 or 4 running around that galvanized bucket in the background. Bunch of them in my neighborhood.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2022)

Some squealers this morning


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 2, 2022)

Probably a two day old anole.


----------



## HughW2 (Jun 3, 2022)

Fawns are dropping.  Hopefully the coyote cull has been good this spring.


----------



## o2bfishin (Jun 3, 2022)

copperhead patrol


----------



## Big7 (Jun 4, 2022)

Glad we got a new thread going.
Ina' have to go back and look through.

This estate sale I've been helping the X with is almost done. Then, I'm coming to dig up plants.

Meantime, while the ladies are hen pecking, I've met a cousin I never knew that has a truck, boat and he goes fishing a lot. Ten miles from me.

In my downtime, I have left my mark on a big oak and another softwood tree. My Daddy chiseled his in an oak at an old mill, where I caught my first Brim and Horney Head. It was there from when he was a teen until about 10 years ago, it fell across the river and you could still see it until he passed away.

Anyhooooo....
I went the fish scale nail pattern route to make my mark. ?


----------



## Big7 (Jun 4, 2022)

The soft wood one is a little harder to see, but it's there.  If you zoom up you can see the date. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 5, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Like I said I don't care who "thinks" it is OK to make the guard stay up, it is not good.  I didn't say that to start any kind of argument. It just makes me cringe to see it. If you will set your table at the right depth the guard will come up as you cut with no problem.  Most people though want to set it as deep as it will go for every cut.
> 
> You do what you want. Don't put any pictures of somebody that gets hurt by it on here please though.


Actually, no the guard on those saws won’t come up when your cutting out stairs or rafters. You either pin it up or reach around and pull it up when you start your cut. He should have fixed the cord right though


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 5, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> He should have fixed the cord right though



Definitely gonna have to rerepair that cord. Not only is it ugly, now it wants to jump into the blade.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 6, 2022)

Saw this tiny fawn in the front yard. I wish it would get into some cover. It's in the middle of the first pic.

Saw a 1 year old doe there that morning. Might be mom.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 6, 2022)

Main manifold.



Sub manifolds for master bath. One more hot and one more cold will be going up to the claw foot tub.



Setting a door where the casing will have to be ripped down.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 6, 2022)

50 mph Ga coast


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 6, 2022)

About to chase a critter in the swamp with his racing ears


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 6, 2022)

Baby track


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 6, 2022)

Rookie testing out the new smooth bore nozzle. He’s about 5’ 10” 250, 175 psi which is way higher than needed for this nozzle made him dance a little. Nothing like messing with the new guy.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 6, 2022)

My little peach tree.


----------



## Toliver (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Toliver (Jun 6, 2022)

Puppy's first trip to beach....and my near heart attack....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Those baby deer are popping up everywhere. 

This neighborhood mama is doing a bang up job so far keeping the little one fed and in the shade.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 6, 2022)

never seen it in that state... just the little door that covers the switch block.

pretty cool. also happened by HD yesterday. when you're not in the trades, you miss many of the details.



jiminbogart said:


> Main manifold.
> 
> View attachment 1155890
> 
> ...


----------



## Big7 (Jun 6, 2022)

Glass bottle.
Steel top.

Ain't seen one of them in a minute.


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 6, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1156030


That's not good. I have seen it happen before!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 6, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> That's not good. I have seen it happen before!


Call in locates people! The bad thing is this guy dug the ditch for the service about a week before digging into it this time


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 6, 2022)

Finished up another project


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 6, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> View attachment 1156030


Release the factory installed smoke!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2022)

That was the meter?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sky pic.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 6, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Puppy's first trip to beach....and my near heart attack....View attachment 1155977


Man thats craaazy! Cant remember the last time i saw a Dennys?


----------



## kayaksteve (Jun 6, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> That was the meter?


Yeah. I had already removed the meter in the picture


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 6, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Yeah. I had already removed the meter in the picture



Wow!


----------



## snuffy (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 7, 2022)

My 20 lb ice bag identifies as a bungee cord ?


----------



## slow motion (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1156381



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Big7 (Jun 8, 2022)

X is out of town.

Had to go check on Buckaroo and the other animals. ?


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 8, 2022)

Leroy the rooster, glad he’s not mean.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Leroy the rooster, glad he’s not mean.View attachment 1156404View attachment 1156405


My gosh at the hooks!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Dug this flower off some old family land, the rest of plant is stalk resembling a lily.  
Anybody ID this? -


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Leroy the rooster, glad he’s not mean.View attachment 1156404View attachment 1156405


Dang! I wouldn't trust him. Never know what he may decide to do on the spur-of-the-moment.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Throwing out some deer corn yesterday evening and this fella sauntered right up to me.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 8, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Dug this flower off some old family land, the rest of plant is stalk resembling a lily.
> Anybody ID this? View attachment 1156412-


Garlic maybe


----------



## cracker4112 (Jun 8, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Leroy the rooster, glad he’s not mean.View attachment 1156404View attachment 1156405


He’s not mean, because he’s in charge!


----------



## cracker4112 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Jun 8, 2022)

Only seen Leroy get real cranky one time. My giggly, squeally niece got in the coop one time being loud, Leroy did not appreciate that and charged her. No injuries, but it scared her enough to stay out of the coop.


----------



## Tblank (Jun 8, 2022)

St George.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2022)

Tblank said:


> St George.View attachment 1156424


Nice!


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 8, 2022)

I don't pin the guard up on this one. 16-5/16" blade. That's a 6x6 that it's sitting on?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I don't pin the guard up on this one. 16-5/16" blade. That's a 6x6 that it's sitting on?View attachment 1156430


That’s a mean saw!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2022)

Some fried okra!!! My apologies in advance to ALL of you Yankees that don’t eat fried okra!!!!!???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2022)

Those were grilled Cheekun thighs on the side!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Crepe Myrtle bloom happy for the rain.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 8, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s a mean saw!!!!!


Yes sir! I can cut those 6x6 posts in 1 pass now. It's a heckuva time saver for sure.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 8, 2022)

Jack leg electrician doesn't do well with drywall patching ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 8, 2022)

Read this sign. The bright pink one. It's on the door of a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 8, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Dug this flower off some old family land, the rest of plant is stalk resembling a lily.
> Anybody ID this? View attachment 1156412-





fireman32 said:


> Garlic maybe


Yep, it's a garlic plant blooming.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 9, 2022)

Buckshot doing a backflip off the high dive


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Freak Nasty (Jun 10, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1156707


Beautiful


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 10, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1156707



There's chiggers in them trees


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Jun 10, 2022)

Had a hitchhiker this morning.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 11, 2022)

Destroyed his last Kern field.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 11, 2022)

A good rain finally.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 11, 2022)

We've been getting some good showers the last couple of days.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 11, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Jack leg electrician doesn't do well with drywall patching ?View attachment 1156510


Residential electricians aren't  real electricians anyways


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 11, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Buckshot doing a backflip off the high diveView attachment 1156603


Almost went there today. We must live close


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 11, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Residential electricians aren't  real electricians anyways


<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/4W68HSEEJeBOCZlUQy" width="480" height="480" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 11, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Almost went there today. We must live close



You must live on the rich folks side of Thomaston.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 11, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Almost went there today. We must live close


I live bout 5 minutes from there


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 11, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> You must live on the rich folks side of Thomaston.


Yep, it's called. Zebulon


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 11, 2022)

Not the normal Cuban tree frog. New one on me. Anyone know?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Roebuck (Jun 12, 2022)

Ribeyes on the Egg (Piece of pork got in there too).


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 12, 2022)

Sunrise over the Atlantic, Vero beach FL.


----------



## Roebuck (Jun 12, 2022)

This is a cool place to visit. Ft Pierce FL


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 12, 2022)

Mom’s pound cake.  None better IMHO.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 12, 2022)

With patience and spit, the ant eats the spider.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 13, 2022)

They are vacuuming up the clover right now.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hilton Head on a Monday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2022)

Corn bread.  No really, it's corn bread


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 13, 2022)

Um. Wow! Hmmm. I'd like to taste that ^^^^^^


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 13, 2022)

Maybe someone got a free front end today compliments of a dumb tree service


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 13, 2022)

Wonder what happen to those baby starlings?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 13, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Maybe someone got a free front end today compliments of a dumb tree service
> View attachment 1157441


Dang! That's just crazy. I wouldn't have stayed behind him for long.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 13, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! That's just crazy. I wouldn't have stayed behind him for long.


Oh I slid beside him. One big bump and the log was gone


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Sunset from somewhere on the panhandle from years agoView attachment 1154808



Whoa!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Maybe someone got a free front end today compliments of a dumb tree service
> View attachment 1157441



 No excuse for that foolishness!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1157569



Beautiful sight right there!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 14, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Beautiful sight right there!


Sad part is…it don’t stand a chance. I found it in College Park


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 15, 2022)

Houston, I think there’s a problem brewing!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 15, 2022)

I really don’t like Walmart. We usually goto kRoger stores. That said, we’re pragmatic enough that time and distance … we’ll hit Walmart neighborhood marker for one offs and quick runs. Milk, bread. I dislike their parking lot mostly. But… they may have me for a few things now. Needed Hawaiian rolls and pickles for dinner last night. Big plastic jar, much bigger than the glass jars at normal stores like kRoger.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> I really don’t like Walmart. We usually goto kRoger stores. That said, we’re pragmatic enough that time and distance … we’ll hit Walmart neighborhood marker for one offs and quick runs. Milk, bread. I dislike their parking lot mostly. But… they may have me for a few things now. Needed Hawaiian rolls and pickles for dinner last night. Big plastic jar, much bigger than the glass jars at normal stores like kRoger.
> 
> View attachment 1157790


I love them things! I also drink that juice after l’ve eaten all the pickles, too. Not all at once, of course. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 15, 2022)

yep, me too. And my son. We’ll drink it down to the bottom.

I think this time though, we’ll recycle the juice and make our own pickles in some, and do some on our own with ACV and other stuff.



Silver Britches said:


> I love them things! I also drink that juice after l’ve eaten all the pickles, too. Not all at once, of course. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## snuffy (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## thumper523 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 16, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> I really don’t like Walmart. We usually goto kRoger stores. That said, we’re pragmatic enough that time and distance … we’ll hit Walmart neighborhood marker for one offs and quick runs. Milk, bread. I dislike their parking lot mostly. But… they may have me for a few things now. Needed Hawaiian rolls and pickles for dinner last night. Big plastic jar, much bigger than the glass jars at normal stores like kRoger.
> 
> View attachment 1157790


That's about the only store-bought pickle that I will eat. I like to drink the juice and my daughter likes to freeze it and make pickle pops .


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 16, 2022)

snuffy said:


> View attachment 1157901


That's a good ol sorry day!!


----------



## snuffy (Jun 16, 2022)

Two of my grandsons last Friday


treemanjohn said:


> That's a good ol sorry day!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 16, 2022)

Suppa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 17, 2022)

Tried to surf fish some while home, but the June grass was thick so that was a bust- Fred gave me a good shot at least…


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jun 17, 2022)

Cooled things down about 25°.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 17, 2022)

Look at the ham hock in them collards!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 18, 2022)

Veterans memorial shots under the lights in Pensacola…


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 18, 2022)

Laying down a good bunt today in Rockmart. I clicked it just a little too soon and didn't get the ball in the pic


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Laying down a good bunt today in Rockmart. I clicked it just a little too soon and didn't get the ball in the pic  View attachment 1158402


Love that ball field. It can get cold as the devil at night


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Jun 19, 2022)

Friends renewed vows today and dinner afterward. 25years


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 19, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Friends renewed vows today and dinner afterward. 25years
> 
> View attachment 1158492


OMG! All this time I thought Elvis was dead!


----------



## slow motion (Jun 19, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Friends renewed vows today and dinner afterward. 25years
> 
> View attachment 1158492


We did the Elvis wedding in Vegas for our 30th. It'll be 36 next month.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 19, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> OMG! All this time I thought Elvis was dead!



He is.
His daughter marrying Michael Jackson is proof.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 19, 2022)

Concert Friday night.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Headed to see Joan Jet, Def Lepard, Poison and Motley Crew in a few.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 19, 2022)

If you’ve never seen Def Leppard in concert, you’re in for a heck of a treat.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 19, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> If you’ve never seen Def Leppard in concert, you’re in for a heck of a treat.


I saw them open for Billy Squire at the Omni about 2 months before they blew up.  Fans booed Squire for the first 3 songs when he took the stage


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1158609



Cute little joker.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 19, 2022)

Neighbors....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2022)

Infinity girl (granddaughter)!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 19, 2022)

Headed to Clingman's Dome yesterday morning.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 19, 2022)

Headed home in S. Ga yesterday evening.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 19, 2022)

Pretty much where it belongs, isn’t it?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Poison 
Lucky on the cloud cover and rain so far


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Motley


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2022)

While watching Yellowstone reruns, I noticed Taylor Sheridan's character relaxing after a rodeo show with a bottle of my whiskey... ?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 20, 2022)

Moved an old dresser I inherited from a Grandma to the basement last night and this fell out of it. Well worn 1925.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 20, 2022)

This note is in a van that we found 7/19, Sunday morning blocking my in-laws driveway.  Assuming the van was left there sometime Saturday evening, we expected the owner Sunday morning.  Monday has come and it’s still there.  Sheriff says they can’t do anything because it’s on private property.  To have it towed would be on my nickel.  Gotta love inconsiderate people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Jun 20, 2022)

almost would be worth it to have a tow company move it just outside the driveway on to the street. then contact.



Hickory Nut said:


> This note is in a van that we found 7/19, Sunday morning blocking my in-laws driveway.  Assuming the van was left there sometime Saturday evening, we expected the owner Sunday morning.  Monday has come and it’s still there.  Sheriff says they can’t do anything because it’s on private property.  To have it towed would be on my nickel.  Gotta love inconsiderate people.
> 
> View attachment 1158807


----------



## Cwb19 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> This note is in a van that we found 7/19, Sunday morning blocking my in-laws driveway.  Assuming the van was left there sometime Saturday evening, we expected the owner Sunday morning.  Monday has come and it’s still there.  Sheriff says they can’t do anything because it’s on private property.  To have it towed would be on my nickel.  Gotta love inconsiderate people.
> 
> View attachment 1158807


Thats what chains are made for


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 20, 2022)

They finally moved it with some prodding from law enforcement and a tow truck operator.  Apparently the owner of the van is well known by the authorities and the officer gave them a choice to get it fixed and move it or have it impounded.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 21, 2022)

Working on the 3rd brood of blue birds this year. Figured I’d try to help keep them cooler in the next couple of days.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 21, 2022)

Neighbor must be fixin' to have a cookout. He's marinating his beef. 



Running nickel gap yesterday. The nail must have hit a drywall screw. 



Running bead board today. The nail must have hit a drywall screw.



Running 5/4 deck boards as base in the shop. The head of the nail is by the index finger. The point of the nail came out by the middle finger. Either hit a corner bead or a drywall screw. That one drew blood.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 21, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1159027



Why did you paint your wheels ernge?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Why did you paint your wheels ernge?


He's a Gator!


----------



## Mike 65 (Jun 21, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1159027


Is that in Thomaston? I’m pretty sure I’ve seen that truck.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 21, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Is that in Thomaston? I’m pretty sure I’ve seen that truck.


It is. It's been around for quite a while. A couple years I know.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 21, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Why did you paint your wheels ernge?


Those are OEM color?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 21, 2022)

One thing nice about living in the swamp! Our news radar brought to you by Palmetto State Armory.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 22, 2022)

looks like you boys are in full sauna season there! 99/99



sinclair1 said:


> One thing nice about living in the swamp! Our news radar brought to you by Palmetto State Armory. View attachment 1159154


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 22, 2022)

GON Member?


----------



## slow motion (Jun 22, 2022)

Strange looking landscape plant


----------



## Mars (Jun 22, 2022)

Paging @fireman32 to the service desk.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jun 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Strange looking landscape plant
> 
> 
> View attachment 1159226


It’ll get to be commonplace


----------



## slow motion (Jun 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> It’ll get to be commonplace


It's actually not what you think.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> It's actually not what you think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1159316


I just glanced at it, I planted 2 acres of Vitex one time for bees. Didn’t make the connection.??


----------



## hunt n duck (Jun 22, 2022)

Afternoon drive home.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mars said:


> Paging @fireman32 to the service desk.  View attachment 1159287


To hot outside for all that


----------



## slow motion (Jun 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I just glanced at it, I planted 2 acres of Vitex one time for bees. Didn’t make the connection.??


That's why I posted it. Cause what it looks like. Funny how the eyes play tricks on you


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> That's why I posted it. Cause what it looks like. Funny how the eyes play tricks on you


You got me


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 23, 2022)

hunt n duck said:


> Afternoon drive home.



I'm loving this dry heat.

I'll take 100 and dry over cold weather anytime.


----------



## Mars (Jun 23, 2022)

Hit the lotto!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 23, 2022)

Long drive home with auction winnings


----------



## slow motion (Jun 23, 2022)

Best have an armed guard


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 23, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> Long drive home with auction winnings


What'd ya win?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 23, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> What'd ya win?


A bunch of snap on tools and several hundred cat, mack, and paccar filters of all kinds


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 24, 2022)

I’ll take 10, please!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 24, 2022)

They way my SIL's day started.... Thinks the battery is the cause of it.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 24, 2022)

That is not good. I hope he is ok.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 24, 2022)

Thunderstorms cooled this heat wave nicely.


----------



## Stroker (Jun 24, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> I’ll take 10, please!
> 
> View attachment 1159578View attachment 1159579





Hickory Nut said:


> I’ll take 10, please!
> 
> View attachment 1159578View attachment 1159579


Living in one now, built in early 60's.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 25, 2022)

99 Problems but a capable boat ain't one. 34 Freeman!


----------



## Mars (Jun 25, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> 99 Problems but a capable boat ain't one. 34 Freeman!View attachment 1159766


I bet that gas bill is one of the 99.


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 25, 2022)

I used to be able to dunk. Hard to believe that’s up there. Do good to reach the net these days.’


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2022)

I took this pic to prove to Bubba that I actually do some work now and again.  Trimmed the lower limbs on my front yard tree


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

But yard work don't count for you...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

Giving my ivy a haircut..


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 25, 2022)

Drying our dog after his bath.


----------



## Tblank (Jun 25, 2022)

Jim Thompson said:


> I took this pic to prove to Bubba that I actually do some work now and again.  Trimmed the lower limbs on my front yard tree
> View attachment 1159810


Working on ur birthday? Hope you are at least drinking beer. Hope u have a great b day!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2022)

Tblank said:


> Working on ur birthday? Hope you are at least drinking beer. Hope u have a great b day!



Pic is a few days old, but I def had beer.  Although I am working today on my bday but only 12 hours 

Thanks man!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/i8T4Zh8bZLU?feature=share


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/i8T4Zh8bZLU?feature=share


That was nuts!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> I’ll take 10, please!
> 
> View attachment 1159578View attachment 1159579



Same…Unfortunately you have to add a 20 in front of the listed price for todays cost!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 26, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1160054


Mom always disapproved when we would come in with a dozen of those empty shells clamped all over our faces.

It was a far second from a snake in a pocket, BUT she always screeched.


----------



## thumper523 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 27, 2022)

Got a new listing today just as the double fortune cookie predicted, GON member listed his home with me.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

Went and visited with my youngest son yesterday,  first time seeing his new to him house, and first time seeing him in over a year. We are slowly mending our relationship. Lord I miss the good old times we used to have. 
This is him and his girlfriend.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 28, 2022)

Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.



It's nice when you can gang cut trim. Get all speedy like.


Wrapping a column base. Had to leave it shy so I can get the baseboard in behind it. The scrap is a place holder.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.
> 
> View attachment 1160168View attachment 1160171
> 
> ...


I caught you in pro parking with that trim.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 28, 2022)

Dreaming of cooler weather....


----------



## Mars (Jun 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.
> 
> View attachment 1160168View attachment 1160171
> 
> ...


I had a 2in finish nail do that but it came out the top of my fingernail. Im still waiting on that "old enough to know better" to kick in


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.
> 
> View attachment 1160168View attachment 1160171
> 
> ...


Are those cuts square?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.
> 
> View attachment 1160168View attachment 1160171
> 
> ...


You may be the worst air nailer user on the planet . Might want to check out Vaughn hammers. They're game changers and a lot more safe


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 28, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> You may be the worst air nailer user on the planet . Might want to check out Vaughn hammers. They're game changers and a lot more safe



Heck, even my old craftsman nailers did that maybe once on all the trim work at my place.

I was starting to think I was doing it wrong.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 28, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Heck, even my old craftsman nailers did that maybe once on all the trim work at my place.
> 
> I was starting to think I was doing it wrong.


Bosch finish nailers always curve L or R. Jim just has a knack of letting his hand get in the way


----------



## Mars (Jun 28, 2022)

I can't pick on Jim too much.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Had two more nails deflect yesterday. Got to watch them fangers.
> 
> View attachment 1160168View attachment 1160171
> 
> ...


That's what you get for pinning the guard up on your saw!


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 28, 2022)

Mars said:


> I can't pick on Jim too much.
> View attachment 1160373


That's a nice splinter

I shot a Paslode nail like that through my big toe years ago nailing down subfloor. When that paper gets into the meat it holds very good. I ended up going to the ER to have it pulled out. The ER physician couldn't get it out and ended up calling they maintenance guy to bring him a pair of pliers. He showed up with 8-in vise grips ?. Needless to say, he pulled it right out with them. I think I dropped something on that toe for the next two weeks ?


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 28, 2022)

You never know what you'll find in these old houses. 

I wonder how long they look for their cat. There is another one laying about two feet from this one.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 28, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> You never know what you'll find in these old houses. View attachment 1160419
> View attachment 1160418
> I wonder how long they look for their cat. There is another one laying about two feet from this one.
> View attachment 1160420


Yep.  I finished the electrical rough-in on a remodel job last week.  The homeowner didn't want to tear out any more drywall than necessary.  I found a few junction boxes behind drywall and insulation.  I fixed the ones I found but I told the homeowner that I would not be responsible if anything happened because I couldn't be sure what was behind closed up walls.


----------



## basstrkr (Jun 28, 2022)

I may have told this before: After my house was built I installed a a 220 volt receptacle for my welder. I had to remove a 4 X 4" piece for siding to do so. This little section of siding had one nail in it. Later I go in the house and I have leak in the laundry room wall. When the house was built the nail had punctured the PVC pipe in the wall, and only leaked when the nail was removed, 17 years later.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2022)

Gon be a long day


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 30, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Are those cuts square?



Actually, no.

I cut the base miters at 46 degrees because drywall corners aren't square because of the mud. 

Then I glue those jewels so they don't open.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 30, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> You may be the worst air nailer user on the planet . Might want to check out Vaughn hammers. They're game changers and a lot more safe



In my defense, there are over 100k nails in this house and I've only had 10 or so deflect. Just so happens 5 of them have been in the past few weeks.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 1, 2022)

He's got plenty of clearance for bigger tires ?
And that seal around that back window ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 1, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> He's got plenty of clearance for bigger tires ?
> And that seal around that back window ?
> View attachment 1160939


Tell him the handicapped spot is for the person, not a handicapped truck!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 1, 2022)

Suspensory shoe


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 1, 2022)

One of these ain’t like the other one...


----------



## normaldave (Jul 1, 2022)

Wife says: "David....come sit down here, we need to have a talk about this Montero 4WD vehicle "issue..." ".


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 1, 2022)

normaldave said:


> Wife says: "David....come sit down here, we need to have a talk about this Montero 4WD vehicle "issue..." ".
> View attachment 1161014


That never ends well.... When a woman says we need to talk, she really means that you need to sit down, shut up, and hear what I've got to say...

Never ends well.


----------



## normaldave (Jul 1, 2022)

Whew...got off easy. 

It was actually a thankful recognition of the extreme efforts on my part to get them all in matching colors! 

Ok...Fess up. First one is my project truck, newest one, 2006, last year they were imported into the US.  Bought it not running, I did a full top end engine repair, heads, timing belt, water pump and unscrambled the mess left by two prior unsuccessful mechanics the original owner used, and it is now running. Reserve vehicle for me or my wife in case either one of us "loses" a vehicle.

2nd one is my daily driver, 2002.

3rd one belongs to a friend, a 2001 model, same color and options as my '02.  My son is likely going to buy it from him this weekend.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 2, 2022)

Me and boys on rope... late 90's?


----------



## GT90 (Jul 3, 2022)

Made from recylced what?


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2022)

Waiting on parade in beautiful downtown Sopchoppy. Same man recites the preamble and the Declaration of Independence every year.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Jul 4, 2022)

cool picture. Looks like you have one of those nice harness things.

us low end folks used belt loops when we were kids!

note to future kids using belt loops:

do not go through the font two loops on either side. It makes the flapping tags. Especially if the repeller is a big boy. 



1eyefishing said:


> Me and boys on rope... late 90's?
> 
> View attachment 1161154


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 4, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> cool picture. Looks like you have one of those nice harness things.
> 
> us low end folks used belt loops when we were kids!
> 
> ...


 Or you can tie a double loop bowline with one loop under your hiney, and 1 loop above...


----------



## slow motion (Jul 4, 2022)

Love my little adopted town. In the parade we got Monster Trucks, Race cars, Shriners in go carts, giant flags, and of course prize chickens.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 4, 2022)

Not sure what kind of Owl he/she is but there is a pair.
Don't know if it's a couple or nest mates.
Sure are pretty.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 5, 2022)

Another interesting piece parked at Home Depot


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 5, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Not sure what kind of Owl he/she is but there is a pair.
> Don't know if it's a couple or nest mates.
> Sure are pretty.View attachment 1161714


It’s a Barred owl. Got a few around the house. And they’re all over my deer woods. They’re cool birds.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 5, 2022)

Few bucks paying a visit tonight


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 5, 2022)

Young fella is growing some mass. He will end up BIG!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 5, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another interesting piece parked at Home Depot



I like the way you put your slide in camper on your service body. That way you never have to leave the job! Genius!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 6, 2022)

Didn’t see it and it got me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 6, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Didn’t see it and it got me.


Far aints?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 6, 2022)

Poison oak or ivy


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Didn’t see it and it got me.
> 
> View attachment 1161989


Tec nu Extreme


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 6, 2022)

Let's go to the beach they said....

Problem is..... My 2 oldest kids are already there and we have to get their stuff in here when we come back ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 6, 2022)

@naildrvr Does the family truckster have a roof rack?


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 6, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> @naildrvr Does the family truckster have a roof rack?


It will be utilized for the trip back home ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 6, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> It will be utilized for the trip back home ?


Been there! Done that!  It is funny how you never stop taking care of your kids. I wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2022)

Juvenile hawk?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 9, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> It will be utilized for the trip back home ?


Dang you guys are loaded for bear.  Fun fun fun..

Watchout for your clearance height when you stop at the burger joint on the way back.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 9, 2022)

Doe up by her nursery.


Fawn on Hwy 53. (my zoom sucks)


Gotta make another post. It says I have attached 10 pics to this one.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 9, 2022)

Decking the front porch.

I cherry picked deck boards and stickered them up to dry. Cut one side (the other runs wild and will be cut off after install) and then stain the 5 sides. After install I'll stain the cut end and then after the house is done I'll put a second coat down. 

Only 70 or 80 more to go.


Racoon passing by today.


Fawn in the yard.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 9, 2022)

@jiminbogart GON need a shootin house...
Or maybe shoot out the bathroom winder...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Doe up by her nursery.
> View attachment 1162527View attachment 1162526
> 
> Fawn on Hwy 53. (my zoom sucks)
> ...


That mama doe prolly didn't appreciate you taking pics of her when she's doing her business. What if she took pics of you on the toilet and posted them on here?


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 10, 2022)

One of the cheaper places in the area this morning. gotta run errands the next two days with wife and son leaving town in two different directions. Currently, the station is winning the ‘I did that battle’


----------



## Tblank (Jul 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That mama doe prolly didn't appreciate you taking pics of her when she's doing her business. What if she took pics of you on the toilet and posted them on here?


Probably gave her stage fright.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Jul 10, 2022)

This guy poked his head out of his hole earlier today.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 10, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That mama doe prolly didn't appreciate you taking pics of her when she's doing her business. What if she took pics of you on the toilet and posted them on here?



Good point. Here you go!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 10, 2022)

Naildrvr loads up for vacation and he loads up when he works. Maybe he's trying to save the rear springs on his truck for later.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 10, 2022)

7 years ago.

I loaded my lawn mower on that trailer after dark the night before. The next morning when I got back I found a dead copperhead. He was there when I loaded the trailer and then he got backed over. I'm glad I didn't get bit.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 11, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Naildrvr loads up for vacation and he loads up when he works. Maybe he's trying to save the rear springs on his truck for later.
> 
> View attachment 1162748


Ah yes, I have done similar things ?

I've hauled 32' roofing metal on a 12' trailer supported by 2- 32' extension ladders. I coulda used a little more tongue weight.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## redeli (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Jul 12, 2022)

Rat snake decided to use a hen nest to lay an egg.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 12, 2022)

MRI of my boss’s brain tumor.  Left is before radiation, right is after.  The residual dead tumor cells were causing him a lot of disorientation and fainting. Deeply affecting his memory both short and long term.  He’s now on Avastin, it’s clearing up the dead tumor cells and his quality of life is improving.  This is his 3rd round with it, but he hasn’t given up.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 12, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> MRI of my boss’s brain tumor.  Left is before radiation, right is after.  The residual dead tumor cells were causing him a lot of disorientation and fainting. Deeply affecting his memory both short and long term.  He’s now on Avastin, it’s clearing up the dead tumor cells and his quality of life is improving.  This is his 3rd round with it, but he hasn’t given up.View attachment 1163115


I pray he pulls through this.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 13, 2022)

Mountainside across the Chestatee river from mountain camp presently fogged out...


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Jul 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1163590


I think I saw one of these at a Rainbow Family gathering in the '90's.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 14, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> I think I saw one of these at a Rainbow Family gathering in the '90's.


It was on the wall by our office back door.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 17, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> "Sawmill pic."



That's a sweet setup!

Where did you get those black gusset plates? Lowes has similar plates but they are $$$$.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 17, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1163912



Nice!  That’s the prettiest it will ever be.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 17, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> That's a sweet setup!
> 
> Where did you get those black gusset plates? Lowes has similar plates but they are $$$$.



I welded them out of old lawnmower blades then burned the lag bolt holes with a torch. Your NOT drilling mower blades lol . 
Took me a couple hours to make them but they really gave the frame some serious strength. 
They are doubled up on the back of every post so there are 20 of them in total.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy crepe myrtles.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Jul 18, 2022)

Would you believe it won’t turn? Yet that is.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Muriatic acid bath…..lol ^^


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 18, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> Muriatic acid bath…..lol ^^


Almost made it hot red liquid yesterday ?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

This creature dented and scratched my car as we barely escaped its attack, somewhere around Evergreen AL last week..


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 19, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> This creature dented and scratched my car as we barely escaped its attack, somewhere aView attachment 1164522round Evergreen AL last week..


He wanted a Zagnut candy bar


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

Sunset looking over Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores. Over the far tree line is a small bay that opens to Mobile Bay. The UFO can lights got me at first glance.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

Moon over the Gulf at 3am


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

Sunset Gulf Shores


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

I was beachfront but sunset was NW of my 20...


----------



## ryork (Jul 19, 2022)

All within a few feet of each other


----------



## slow motion (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## redeli (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 20, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Sunset looking over Little Lagoon in Gulf Shores. Over the far tree line is a small bay that opens to Mobile Bay. The UFO can lights got me at first glance. View attachment 1164526


So what exactly are those circle clouds???


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 20, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> So what exactly are those circle clouds???


Can lighting behind me in the room.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 20, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Can lighting behind me in the room.


Danggit. I’ve been studying it and had myself convinced it was rocket booster disengagement


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Can lighting behind me in the room.



They are scouts of the Federation to see if it is clear for the mothership to enter the atmosphere.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 20, 2022)

I've posted this Orlando station's gas prices before. 
People were buying it. Unreal!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 21, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> This creature dented and scratched my car as we barely escaped its attack, somewhere aView attachment 1164522round Evergreen AL last week..



I’d about to say-you gotta be around NWFL or South AL with Shrimp Basket around!

I think Squatch was just leaving the Conecuh Sausage gift shop & was angry they were out of the Cajun flavor!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 21, 2022)

Grabbed him a feast


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 21, 2022)

SGI


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## cracker4112 (Jul 21, 2022)

Longboat Key sunset
Pine Island snookLucky score


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 21, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1164869



Bet no one can fix it. Just like the Hain Yo shower valves they are putting in new modular homes.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 21, 2022)

It's been a while since I've seen a yellowed up Goldfinch.  They're seed machines


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 21, 2022)

Monday sunset at the IP in Biloxi. Got back to camp today with some of thier $$$.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 21, 2022)

In our backyard tonight…”Red sky at night, sailors’ delight.  Red sky at morning, sailors’ take warning.”


----------



## M80 (Jul 21, 2022)

9 hour ride on a Friday to MO to do a wedding on Saturday. Drove all the way back home on Sunday.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 22, 2022)

09:45. A little warm today. 113, no pic, after getting my son on his first solo flight


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 22, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1164869


Is that how the Koreans spell "Hawaii"?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 22, 2022)

Hotel room ceiling.
Y'all know what this means, right?
??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Hotel room ceiling.
> Y'all know what this means, right?
> ??
> View attachment 1164988


You are going to hang some blue jeans from the sprinkler in your room?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> 09:45. A little warm today. 113, no pic, after getting my son on his first solo flight
> 
> 
> View attachment 1164976View attachment 1164977


What airport?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 22, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> It's been a while since I've seen a yellowed up Goldfinch.  They're seed machines
> View attachment 1164935View attachment 1164936View attachment 1164937



Looks like he’s sporting some cool shades!


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 22, 2022)

mccarren


blood on the ground said:


> What airport?


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 22, 2022)

Let the pressing begin


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 22, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Let the pressing beginView attachment 1165071


Man look at the tree steps!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 22, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Man look at the tree steps!


Got about 6,000 pounds of them headed to the scrap yard in a few days


----------



## snuffy (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 22, 2022)

snuffy said:


> View attachment 1165096


I just quit when it come up a cloud in the southwest


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2022)

snuffy said:


> View attachment 1165096


I do love them old tractors


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> mccarren


I almost guessed Salt Lake City


----------



## Toliver (Jul 22, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1164870


It must be awful hot where you are to make your dog melt.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 22, 2022)

Toliver said:


> It must be awful hot where you are to make your dog melt.


Wasn't mine. He sure looked comfortable.


----------



## slow motion (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 23, 2022)

Young fella is growing


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes he is


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 23, 2022)

an hour ago


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Man look at the tree steps!


Used those when I was young and dumb.
Had one break climbing up one morning, didn't fall . Very lucky I didn't.


----------



## heggy (Jul 24, 2022)

Two bucks in my backyard early Sunday morning.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2022)

That first one is a dandy.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Had surgery a few weeks ago. Achilles’ tendon debridement  dog was in heat while I was dealing with it  wonderful  so she has on a doggie diaper and we are both miserable because we have to stay inside. Thought y’all would enjoy seeing my scar. Good times. ? and this is the second one I’ve had.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Here’s Pepper Ann snoozing ? in my wife’s chair. She was laying on both remotes. I wondered  why the tv was on cartoons when we woke up


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Here’s a map I saw in a Facebook group showing Georgia counties in the 1820’s


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Had surgery a few weeks ago. Achilles’ tendon debridement  dog was in heat while I was dealing with it  wonderful  so she has on a doggie diaper and we are both miserable because we have to stay inside. Thought y’all would enjoy seeing my scar. Good times. ? and this is the second one I’ve had.
> View attachment 1165692View attachment 1165693


Yowzaaa


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Had surgery a few weeks ago. Achilles’ tendon debridement  dog was in heat while I was dealing with it  wonderful  so she has on a doggie diaper and we are both miserable because we have to stay inside. Thought y’all would enjoy seeing my scar. Good times. ? and this is the second one I’ve had.
> View attachment 1165692View attachment 1165693


That's some beautiful stitching. Who done it? A local shoe repairman?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Had surgery a few weeks ago. Achilles’ tendon debridement  dog was in heat while I was dealing with it  wonderful  so she has on a doggie diaper and we are both miserable because we have to stay inside. Thought y’all would enjoy seeing my scar. Good times. ? and this is the second one I’ve had.
> View attachment 1165692View attachment 1165693


Ouch!!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> That's some beautiful stitching. Who done it? A local shoe repairman?


i don’t think my doctor would find that funny


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> i don’t think my doctor would find that funny


Doctor? Last time I seen stitching like was in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Mercy!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Doctor? Last time I seen stitching like was in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Mercy!


I think the new guy did it. ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I think the new guy did it. ??


Wait a minute. He wasn't wearing a Roll Tide shirt, was he?

Get well soon, bud. That looks like it prolly hurts.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Got a fox around the henhouse


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Had surgery a few weeks ago. Achilles’ tendon debridement  dog was in heat while I was dealing with it  wonderful  so she has on a doggie diaper and we are both miserable because we have to stay inside. Thought y’all would enjoy seeing my scar. Good times. ? and this is the second one I’ve had.
> View attachment 1165692View attachment 1165693



Good gosh, Tback!  Heal up soon.  

Did that Dr. intentionally stitch an “L” on your right foot?  That’s gonna be confusing putting on your shoes.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Good gosh, Tback!  Heal up soon.
> 
> Did that Dr. intentionally stitch an “L” on your right foot?  That’s gonna be confusing putting on your shoes.


I got a matching one in the left side too. Both say L. Buying shoes gonna be tough too


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 25, 2022)

A blurry screenshot of my son today. wife and son are on vacation this week and hit the amusement park. Still frame from video my mrs sent. Front row. bush gardens Williamsburg


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 26, 2022)

What kind of brick and mushroom are these?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 27, 2022)

Can't help with the schroom, but that appears to be what we, in the business, call a red brick.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 27, 2022)

A wood mold to be more specific. I'd guess it's a mod, but hard to tell without something to scale it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 28, 2022)

New long haired dachshund pup.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2022)

Thunderstorm! From Clayton to Black Rock Mountain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Thunderstorm! From Clayton to Black Rock Mountain. View attachment 1166427


That’s some rugged ground up that way!


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s some rugged ground up that way!


Yes it is!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Yes it is!!!!


I have permission to hunt 70 acres not far from the seed lake dam. I been twice in 10 years! Too much up and not enough flat for me ?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 28, 2022)

That's an OLD brick!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 28, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> Too much up and not enough flat for me ?



Me and you must be the only ones. I've hunted Cooper's Creek once and Cohutta once. 

Give me the flat lands. Starts getting to be my kind of topo around Dublin.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 28, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Thunderstorm! From Clayton to Black Rock Mountain. View attachment 1166427


Gonna be wet there, soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Me and you must be the only ones. I've hunted Cooper's Creek once and Cohutta once.
> 
> Give me the flat lands. Starts getting to be my kind of topo around Dublin.


I’m a lover of the Piedmont zone! Has about everything a man could want… or did! Now most of its people and houses!


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> I have permission to hunt 70 acres not far from the seed lake dam. I been twice in 10 years! Too much up and not enough flat for me ?


Um ...... what is this flat you are talking about?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 28, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> I’m a lover of the Piedmont zone! Has about everything a man could want… or did! Now most of its people and houses!


Tell it Bro, nobody is listening!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2022)

Won’t be long and Sinclair will have a diaper on that cute little puppy lol


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 29, 2022)

A round edge is the new squared edge.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 29, 2022)

Buck the hound dog protecting his new little brother. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Buck the hound dog protecting his new little brother. ?
> 
> View attachment 1166576


You should've thrown a firecracker in the fireplace to see who gets off the couch the fastest.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> You should've thrown a firecracker in the fireplace to see who gets off the couch the fastest.


Marley, the Jack Russell is deaf.
He would be the first one off to the races.

He can feel the slightest vibration, almost like a machine. He out- does all eyes and ears that I know of.
?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2022)

New vendor in the area.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2022)

4HAND said:


> New vendor in the area.
> View attachment 1166805View attachment 1166806


So how did they taste?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2022)

They good! All kinds of flavors too.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 30, 2022)

Still haven’t figured out what specie this one is but he just got supper.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2022)

Out for a stroll at 230 pm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Out for a stroll at 230 pm.
> View attachment 1166994
> View attachment 1166995


You saw Jane. She's been missing for awhile.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 1, 2022)

This guy says fall is on its way. Starting to turn orange.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 1, 2022)

Backyard sittin...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 1, 2022)

Wife"s phone… in  a couple more years that hedge will cover the rooftops seen. We cut a row of Leland cypress down there in order to make room for the water feature.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 1, 2022)

2014...

From the rooftop...


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 1, 2022)

Apologies for an oddity post here. Genetics being what they are, most of the wife’s family all gets kidney. stones.  some pretty big. Father passed in May. cleaned out his house a couple weeks ago and found the collection of stones. her father and 2 of the 3 kids get them bad. Hospitalized on occasion. 

here is a collection. Thats an oversized prescription bottle they’re in.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Backyard sittin...



What is that bush/plant/shrub on the back of the chimney?

I've seen them from time to time but never studies one.

Does is cling to the wall or is it free standing.

Evergreen?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 2, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> What is that bush/plant/shrub on the back of the chimney?
> 
> I've seen them from time to time but never studies one.
> 
> ...


Climbing fig. Stuff grows like crazy. I have to trim it down regularly to keep it from going up in the chimney cap screen and all over the chimney. Just trimmed it down yesterday.
Clings to whatever hard structure you can plant it under. It will flat take over if you don't keep it under control.
 Evergreen.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 2, 2022)

Scrap hauling day


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 2, 2022)

Homeowner is "saving money". This was another contractor that she hired instead of using my guy.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 2, 2022)

^^ What are those?


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 2, 2022)

Just a tad off center. I can't stand this. I'm just glad that wasn't my responsibility.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 2, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> ^^ What are those?


The pic I posted is old cotton picker spindles, 8400 pounds of them.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 2, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Just a tad off center. I can't stand this. I'm just glad that wasn't my responsibility.View attachment 1167321


Would drive me nuts!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 2, 2022)

Trimming droopy crape myrtles off the roof line today… hot up here!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 2, 2022)

Voice texting auto correct makes me say things I didn't nintendo.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Scrap hauling dayView attachment 1167305


That’s a heavy container!


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Voice texting auto correct makes me say things I didn't nintendo.


Yep


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Yep


You can type what you want to say and it may change drastically before it appears in post. You constantly have to scan what the program wants you to say.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 2, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Just a tad off center. I can't stand this. I'm just glad that wasn't my responsibility.View attachment 1167321


Unacceptable


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Unacceptable


OOPS!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 2, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Just a tad off center. I can't stand this. I'm just glad that wasn't my responsibility.View attachment 1167321


Hope the toilet has a small tank


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 2, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Unacceptable


I wouldn't have it either, but she hired the electrician and ended up buying the prefab vanity so if she can live with it, so can I. There's a lot of boo boos in that house because of cut rate sub-contractors. And for the life of me I can't figure out why he put that receptacle directly under the light. He should have known that there would be a mirror right there


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> I wouldn't have it either, but she hired the electrician and ended up buying the prefab vanity so if she can live with it, so can I. There's a lot of boo boos in that house because of cut rate sub-contractors. And for the life of me I can't figure out why he put that receptacle directly under the light. He should have known that there would be a mirror right there


I always have a lot of questions for the homeowner. It's typically a few conversations with the lady of the house.  But I always make them give me specific locations for the vanity lights or any wall sconces.  Then I write that information down so I don't forget. That kinda forces them to know what they want as far as vanities and mirrors and whatnot.


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 3, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Just a tad off center. I can't stand this. I'm just glad that wasn't my responsibility.View attachment 1167321


All I can say is Wow!


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Backyard sittin...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1167212
> ...


Real nice place to sit!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Aug 4, 2022)

Love working on old buildings, never know what you may run across


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 4, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1167622



They're getting fatter.  Been knocking them down every evening.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 4, 2022)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1167622


My son sent me this yesterday.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 4, 2022)

Jr number 2 is making his first knife.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 4, 2022)

Ran a ol rat snake out of a cotton picker today, it doesn’t take them long to climb a tree.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 4, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Ran a ol rat snake out of a cotton picker today, it doesn’t take them long to climb a tree.View attachment 1167700


Nice gray rat


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 4, 2022)

Imagine climbing up that tree before daylight!?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like the GC's idiot son forgot how to read a tape measure.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 5, 2022)

New flap on the mountain camper…


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 5, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1167956


Dang, you've got your car down on the bump stops.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 5, 2022)

Gonna be a good year for the little Japanese persimmon tree.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 5, 2022)

Fat Boy.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 6, 2022)

Post storm calm brought out the critters in the yard-Wasn’t aware we had groundhog taking up resident!
See the bunnies quite a bit though…


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## kayaksteve (Aug 6, 2022)

Squirrel having his daily nap on the porch rail


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2022)

Few from my backyard


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 7, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 7, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Few from my backyardView attachment 1168400View attachment 1168399View attachment 1168400



That is some of the finest furniture ever made. Is it the chair or couch. Had the couch.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 7, 2022)

Across the street…


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 7, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Few from my backyardView attachment 1168400View attachment 1168399View attachment 1168400


Nicest view anyone could have.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 7, 2022)

My favorite shrimp lunch


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 7, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1168448
> My favorite shrimp lunch


Where?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Where?


Loves seafood.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Aug 7, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1168448
> My favorite shrimp lunch


Nice place. It's just 15 minutes from my lake house near Midway.
They know how to cook fish too.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 8, 2022)

Should have some great cam shots, Mr Big and his friends loitered around 15 minutes.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 8, 2022)

Man, thats a monster. Good luck.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 8, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Loves seafood.



We all loves seafood. What's the name of the restaurant?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 8, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> We all loves seafood. What's the name of the restaurant?


Same as it was in Forrest Gump.


----------



## dang (Aug 8, 2022)

Cool lookin cloud over the neighbors shop


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 9, 2022)

Fer Sail! F-won fiddy, custom ASee sistum
$85 huntrid….firm!


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 10, 2022)

This must be that new arrow-di-namiks. Yes he was rolling on I85


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Deerhead said:


> This must be that new arrow-di-namiks. Yes he was rolling on I85


Started as a swift driver, I got $20 on it!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

Taking a lesson from my chipmunks.. Eating bread I dropped/left for him...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

Hillbilly's thread got me digging...

September '94...
 We knew it was golden THE NIGHT WE MET.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 10, 2022)

Why is they 5 hands in that pitcher?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

Not sure who that is behind her drinking the beer, but he/she is hitched...


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 10, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Hillbilly's thread got me digging...
> 
> September '94...
> We knew it was golden THE NIGHT WE MET.
> ...



Are you Kirby Smart’s doppelgänger?


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Are you Kirby Smart’s doppelgänger?


 Somebody else just mentioned that, but I probably got 20 years on him.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Are you Kirby Smart’s doppelgänger?


... And probably 6"!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2022)

Got one of my wife's favorite mirrors hung in the guest bedroom yesterday... thing is Yuge!



As soon as she OKed it's position and I left the room, I heard her start mumbling something about "Double, double toil and trouble; Fire burn, and cauldron bubble..."
I'm off to hunt camp!


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2022)

One of my wife's cousins is the middle son in a family of 3 generations of maritime pilots. They handle transatlantic ships Entering and leaving the Chesapeake Bay.
We've been texting back-and-forth about a recent trip up the Potomac today With a load of cement...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2022)

His son is running the tug escorting him...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Bat mobile in for some erl.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Stopped by to see one eye


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2022)

They live in Maryland next to these guys…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 13, 2022)

This is me. I'm a safety conscious captain.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 13, 2022)

I like it when the yellow jacket is on the losing end…


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Cush 73 degree empty waiting room for the Batmobile oil change


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hot sweaty laying on my back Toyota oil change


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Let’s put down a new handmade rug with the new puppy!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 15, 2022)

Son’s pup


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 15, 2022)

Fella gave me a nail gun that wouldn't shoot, now I know why?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 15, 2022)

Is this the indication that I've become an old man? I wore these to church last. Realized this morning I'd missed a loop..............


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 15, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Is this the indication that I've become an old man?



Yep!  Just wait till you start finding your zipper open when it shouldn't be.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 15, 2022)

Talk about a clash of culture. Only book store I know it still open…


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 15, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Talk about a clash of culture. Only book store I know it still open…
> 
> View attachment 1170064


2 of the 3 are worth buying.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 15, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Yep!  Just wait till you start finding your zipper open when it shouldn't be.


But I'm only mid 50's ?


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 15, 2022)

That’s academy for you lol.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Tblank (Aug 15, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> View attachment 1170087


According to my wife, that’s a bargain.?


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 15, 2022)

Tblank said:


> According to my wife, that’s a bargain.?


It was on sale!!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## heggy (Aug 16, 2022)

Easter Tiger Swallowtail at my Mom's home.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 17, 2022)

From Spots to Big Racks


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 17, 2022)

Got a little bit of water damage ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> View attachment 1170488From Spots to Big Racks


It would be awesome to see a scene like that every day around the house. Do you have trail cams out? Would love to see some videos of them, if you have any.

Awesome pics, bud.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Aug 17, 2022)

Just a little bit tweaked.


----------



## dang (Aug 17, 2022)

Was awful orange out the other night


----------



## slow motion (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Was awful orange out the other night View attachment 1170665


Hmmmmmmm. It was orange here at dark last night. Kind of strange looking.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 18, 2022)

dang said:


> Was awful orange out the other night View attachment 1170665





Silver Britches said:


> Hmmmmmmm. It was orange here at dark last night. Kind of strange looking.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1170747


I’m very happy it wasn’t from a nuke!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I’m very happy it wasn’t from a nuke!


 It is also said to keep tropical storm activity and formation very low across the Atlantic.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> It is also said to keep tropical storm activity and formation very low across the Atlantic.


I’ve heard that before about those dust storms. Crazy how far dust can travel like that.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Trying a new vacation spot in three weeks


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Quick @NCHillbilly found you private hunting/fishing subdivision with a sweet HOA


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1170905
> Trying a new vacation spot in three weeks


Where is that?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where is that?


St George Island. Our first time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> St George Island. Our first time.


Thought it looked familiar. Don't go there anymore, but it's beautiful.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thought it looked familiar. Don't go there anymore, but it's beautiful.


Wanted somewhere we could have the puppy along. We did 20 years to Destin until 2021. 
So close to the Ga coast now, its time to explore


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Oil leak had me twitching


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice little southern country town down the road from the house. Monticello Fl. Town square is the courthouse and the clock still works.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 19, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> St George Island. Our first time.


St George Island is beautiful.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 19, 2022)

Robert came by to suck out the porta jon.

It don't smell like money to me. Gets ripe in the heat.



Took me about 8 hours to sand 14 doors for the second floor and two doors for the main. 



You've all heard of cat ladies. My wife is a Doberman lady.



I'm going to spray the front and back, but I went ahead and rolled a coat on the sides.



Only two doors on the main are white so they are ready to spray too.



I don't want trim paint on the drywall. The sheen prints through flat paint. Most people won't notice, but I hate it.



Have my treated for the back screened porch stickered up to dry. I ain't paying 4-5 times more for kiln dried treated.


----------



## dang (Aug 19, 2022)

Rain rollin in earlier. Bottom dropped out since


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 20, 2022)

Playing fetch


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 20, 2022)

Saw this little feller in a front yard in Ft. White this morning.
Didn't make it long.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Playing fetchView attachment 1171092


That’s a cigar in his mouth. Must be the boss of that area.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2022)

Had some bad thunderstorms here this afternoon. Lightning hit a pine in my uncle's yard.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 21, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Playing fetchView attachment 1171092



Think he’s just leaving the bachelor party!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 22, 2022)

What could go wrong! Gotta have it


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 22, 2022)

I’ve got a job this evening.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Aug 23, 2022)

On the way home from work yesterday. I wish I was able to ask him what the heck he was doing. If you look behind the motorcycle you can see a dude working on something


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice morning sky in the foothills.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Light storm year? No problem let Sinclair’s vacation get close and they will show!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2022)

Fan Number 17 said:


> View attachment 1171854



Amazing pic!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1171888
> Light storm year? No problem let Sinclair’s vacation get close and they will show!!!


I just checked weather.com 5 mins ago and saw that. Hopefully those storms won't be an issue for us.


----------



## Tblank (Aug 23, 2022)

Sky is on fire in Floyd county Georgia.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 23, 2022)

Busy woodpecker.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 23, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> On the way home from work yesterday. I wish I was able to ask him what the heck he was doing. If you look behind the motorcycle you can see a dude working on something



He be on the right road.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> Busy woodpecker.


Goodness gracious!


----------



## 2dye4 (Aug 23, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> Busy woodpecker.


He’s a busy redhead


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2022)

Had a little job in Highlands, N.C. today.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 24, 2022)

Nest eliminated.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 24, 2022)

@jiminbogart had the bidding up to 4.8 Million and didn’t make reserve. Actual car that beat Ferrari


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 24, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1172090
> @jiminbogart had the bidding up to 4.8 Million and didn’t make reserve. Actual car that beat Ferrari



Great movie!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2022)

Good one next year


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Eco friendly EV loser drove off without putting the cart away.  I should have Karened a Karen


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Bill Dance signature lake lots for sale.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 25, 2022)

Orange-tipped oakworms eating leaves on a red oak in my yard.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 25, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> He’s a busy redhead


Looks like a Pileated


----------



## 2dye4 (Aug 25, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Looks like a Pileated


I was just referring to THE red head. I know it was a Pileated.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 25, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> I was just referring to THE red head. I know it was a Pileated.


Excuse me


----------



## Jimmypop (Aug 25, 2022)

My rat hat from 1960. I wonder how many are still around.


----------



## 2dye4 (Aug 25, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Excuse me


No worries man. I can see where you could’ve read into that wrong.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Bill Dance signature lake lots for sale.



Is the lake that thin blue line behind the lots? Or is that just a canal and the lake is HUGE?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 25, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Is the lake that thin blue line behind the lots? Or is that just a canal and the lake is HUGE?


It winds around to the Marina where one side is fresh water and the other side goes to the ocean. It is pretty small but you can boat from your dock to the Marina then hit the ocean.
Bill has filmed in there before.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 25, 2022)

2 weeks 2 days till first cast


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1172317
> Bill Dance signature lake lots for sale.



Where is that?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Where is that?


Richmond hill up the street from me. It’s a gated subdivision called Waterways with mostly small lots.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> 2 weeks 2 days till first cast



Get us a price on that vacant lot.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2022)

Little labor caused by a bad pin.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Don't know if this helps todays Home Buyers feel better or not.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Yankee Stadium


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Neighbor gave me some 9% Craft Beer, it was kinda strong and good


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Discovered an Ancestor had fought and surrendered with Bobby Lee, Forget $%^&.


----------



## Raylander (Aug 26, 2022)

Little blurry but it’s a Piebald fawn. First piebald I’ve ever seen in my life


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 26, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Don't know if this helps todays Home Buyers feel better or not.



It does not.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 27, 2022)

We gettin there...


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 27, 2022)

Big mullet


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> We gettin there...
> 
> View attachment 1172688


Y’all ain’t discussing who y’all like best on the Waltons, are you?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Spotted @Silver Britches in the Hill today


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Lunch today


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Fingers crossed for Sept 10th


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2022)

@jiminbogart finally moving in the new house!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 27, 2022)

67.5


Silver Britches said:


> Y’all ain’t discussing who y’all like best on the Waltons, are you?



 We pretty much stickin to Winnie the Pooh and cull bucks...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> 67.5
> 
> 
> We pretty much stickin to Winnie the Pooh and cull bucks...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Cry me a river


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Stroker (Aug 27, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1172738
> Spotted @Silver Britches in the Hill today


AT's or Super Swampers?


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 28, 2022)

A foxy one


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)

This was at a friend's house in Brevard, N.C.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 29, 2022)

Paul Franklin


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 29, 2022)

I looks like Vince has a different guitar for each song.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I looks like Vince has a different guitar for each song.


Vince probably has enough guitars to use a different one for every song from now on!!!  He is definitely a very, very talented individual!!!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 29, 2022)

Cool spider web. The funnel was about a foot tall, then thinned out and climbed another 3 feet or so.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 29, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> I looks like Vince has a different guitar for each song.


He's constantly changing. Those in the rack is his rhythm/lead guitarists. Vince is an avid collector and keeps some real treasures. He plays on stage with even his most expensive ones


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 29, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1173220


I remember feeling that good, a long time ago!


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Aug 29, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> View attachment 1173262


Bream central


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Pup after our walk


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1173310


Um. Mind explaining this one?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Um. Mind explaining this one?


 Cat in the backpack, skateboard, Biden voter.


----------



## Kowtown (Aug 30, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> View attachment 1173128
> View attachment 1173129Paul Franklin
> View attachment 1173130
> View attachment 1173131View attachment 1173132




What's with the skinny jeans?


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 1, 2022)

If that were my spread, I'd frame that picture.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 1, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> View attachment 1173888


Great picture


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2022)

Meanwhile, at my Sis’s in Boone…


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 1, 2022)

Por cooter it is


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 1, 2022)

Wonder if this light works?


----------



## bany (Sep 1, 2022)

Waiting on their deck to get stained.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2022)

So, 0400, aka 4am! Leaving home, heading to the dove field. 126m/1300’ difference. It was 70 on the field, before sunup.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 2, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Wonder if this light works?



It's too dangerous to wire up an interior fixture outside. That's the sign of a professional.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> View attachment 1174236


MMMMMMMMMM! Chicken nuggets!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2022)

It’s officially fall now…


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 3, 2022)

…


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 4, 2022)

Beach deer


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 4, 2022)

Wade fished this morning at cape San blas state park.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 4, 2022)

Smart sqwerl.

Son is living dangerous. 

Sqwerls in season.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2022)

Before computers controlled pickers


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2022)

Think the center one could make it another few acres or so.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 4, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Before computers controlled pickersView attachment 1174550



How’s the cotton crop in your area this year?


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2022)

Opening morning of dove season


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> How’s the cotton crop in your area this year?


Most is looking very good, but it needs to stop raining.  Pecans are needing some sunshine too.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 4, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Before computers controlled pickers



What I expected:


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> What I expected:
> 
> View attachment 1174554


Ha, I only work on 3rd generation pickers and newer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 4, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Ha, I only work on 3rd generation pickers and newer.



We won't be paying for those 200 years from now...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2022)

1st generation was definitely more efficient


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 5, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1174646



Totally curious. What is that?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 5, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> Totally curious. What is that?


Sorry! ??
Soft-shell blue crab. Fried. Pricey, but so delicious.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 5, 2022)

Catch them when they're molting. Pull off the shell, clean out the guts & fry the whole thing! Pinchers, legs, everything.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 5, 2022)

Just a wee bit tweaked here and there.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 5, 2022)

Oversized popcorn popper.


----------



## kevin17 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> I’ll take 10, please!
> 
> View attachment 1159578View attachment 1159579


What year?


----------



## kevin17 (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 6, 2022)

kevin17 said:


> What year?



Not exactly sure, but based on the stuff we found with it, it is from the 50's.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 6, 2022)

Wanderlust said:


> Wade fished this morning at cape San blas state park.  View attachment 1174478


How was the fishing in general? We will be leaving for scallop cove today. You do any scalloping?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Sep 6, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1174881


Recycle into hatband or bow cover before the buzzards show up


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 6, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> How was the fishing in general? We will be leaving for scallop cove today. You do any scalloping?


Just fished two morning for a couple of hours. Fish did good for wade fishing.
Got a 25 inch trout yesterday morning.
Seen a huge school of LARGE red fish but they didn't like what I was throwing.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 6, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Um. Mind explaining this one?


Sorry, I haven't had cell service for a few days.  This was a guy in Seattle, Washington with a backpack made for carrying a pet. I'm not real sure why anyone would want to carry a cat around in a backpack, but.....................................


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 6, 2022)

Hunter got his meal.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Beach cam, 4 more days until we are in the picture


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 6, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Beach cam, 4 more days until we are in the picture



Live cam?

If so, give us a heads up so we can watch you sashay out there in your Speedo.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)

My wife's cousin's yatchet (private vessel) on anchor in NY harbor for Labor Day festivities...
He (a maritime pilot) cruised up there from the upper Chesapeake Bay in Maryland. 
Miss Liberty pretty cool in th background...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Sep 6, 2022)

WOW, just WOW.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 7, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1175086


Beautiful!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Two more days of work until Speedo week!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 8, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1174933



No response...


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

Part of our elaborate security system here at home. They're like little ninjas. Never know what they've got under them pointy little hats.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 9, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1175387


Hopefully that’s from a barrel melting dove shoot


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 9, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Hopefully that’s from a barrel melting dove shoot



Just what I was thinking.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 9, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Hopefully that’s from a barrel melting dove shoot



Lets just roll with that because the true story will never be told. lol


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2022)

From our prescribed burn in early March


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

Wife's pics are always better.



And a pic of my attire for the evening


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 9, 2022)

slow motion said:


> And a pic of my attire for the evening



Is that the red headed commie?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 9, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that the red headed commie?


Not sure of the reference my friend but it's definitely Willie. He'll be playing later.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Sep 9, 2022)

Pickens Nose viewed from Betty's Creek.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 9, 2022)

Having a snack outside of my office.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 9, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Not sure of the reference my friend but it's definitely Willie.



He is a Beto supporter. Headlined a fundraiser for him. 

Beto stated he will come to your house and take your guns.

I'm still waiting for Beto to knock on my door. I have something for him.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 10, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> He is a Beto supporter. Headlined a fundraiser for him.
> 
> Beto stated he will come to your house and take your guns.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Beto to knock on my door. I have something for him.


When it comes to entertainers I I only look to be entertained. Don't take their advice on what beer to drink nor especially on who to vote for. Or anything else really. But I do support their right to think differently from me. Takes all kinds in this old world.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 10, 2022)

slow motion said:


> When it comes to entertainers I I only look to be entertained. Don't take their advice on what beer to drink nor especially on who to vote for. Or anything else really. But I do support their right to think differently from me. Takes all kinds in this old world.



When it comes to entertainers, I don't want to know their politics. Be it Ted Nugent or Willie nelson.

I darn sure won't financially support anyone who makes it their mission to ban guns, open borders, normalize abomination, play the race narrative, push the climate fable, ect.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 10, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> When it comes to entertainers, I don't want to know their politics. Be it Ted Nugent or Willie nelson.
> 
> I darn sure won't financially support anyone who makes it their mission to ban guns, open borders, normalize abomination, play the race narrative, push the climate fable, ect.


Didn't mean to upset you Jim. Have a good day Sir.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 10, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Having a snack outside of my office.
> View attachment 1175623


The attack Dachshund can handle those. We had the tail mounted and put in the mantle beside the Moose.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 10, 2022)

Hadn't seen one of these old VW trucks in a long time and never in this good shape.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Time to pack the trunk for vacation  I guess I will buy clothes when we arrive.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

Boston Butt all sliced up.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 10, 2022)

Not the biggest fan


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Sep 11, 2022)

Amazing how close you can get to these things before you see them. One more step and I’d have been on him. Banded water snake I believe, a good ways from water.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 11, 2022)

Wife goes nuts with these every year. 

Moves them inside to cocoon up and transform.

Pretty neat bugs.


----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 11, 2022)

Grill guard that didn’t work


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 12, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1176258


They are serious about picking goobers!!


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 12, 2022)

Thats a bunch of dollars in equipment.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2022)

12 of them lined up & 6 tractors w/bin trailers in the background.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mallardsx2 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2022)

Banana pod bloom. The bees are loving it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Twitching a little!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1176413
> Twitching a little!



1st world problems 
Life is a beach 
If you don’t wash that salt off it might fall apart on the way home.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 13, 2022)

A friend left town, so we are temporary dog parents this week. And the weather has finally broke a good bit. cloudy, but a few holes.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 13, 2022)

Sometimes you just got to let the redneck out!
Loud and Proud.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2022)

Cause nobody knows how to read microphish anymore. Or spell it. Lol


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 13, 2022)

Another discovery of a weekend warrior ?
I pulled the insulation out and found this in the wall ?


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 13, 2022)

Also found some other goodies


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another discovery of a weekend warrior ?
> I pulled the insulation out and found this in the wall ?View attachment 1176452


Nothing surprises me anymore!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2022)

The coat Jeff was wearing when the yankees captured him


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2022)

Jeff Davis' Cypress wood front door at Beauvoir that survived yankees and Hurricane Katrinafront door


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> 1st world problems
> Life is a beach
> If you don’t wash that salt off it might fall apart on the way home.


Trying to blend


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 14, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Jeff Davis' Cypress wood front door at Beauvoir that survived yankees and Hurricane Katrinafront door



That door is racist.

It won't survive the libtards.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 15, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> That door is racist.
> 
> It won't survive the libtards.


Would pay good money to watch ole’ Jeff apply his walking cane to some libs backsides…


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Sep 15, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Would pay good money to watch ole’ Jeff apply his walking cane to some libs backsides…


I would too but he’s been dead 133 years.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 15, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> ...he’s been dead 133 years.



That's what he wants you to think. Holmes is playing the long game.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2022)

I guess they were more concerned with water running off than having a nice level slab


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2022)

Out with the old...

In with the new...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 16, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another discovery of a weekend warrior ?
> I pulled the insulation out and found this in the wall ?View attachment 1176452


@dang


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Another discovery of a weekend warrior ?
> I pulled the insulation out and found this in the wall ?View attachment 1176452


Job security for me.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2022)

Inside of a 9965 12 series head with no gears in it, had to replace the top.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2022)

Much better greasing system on the old ones compared to the new one. Steel drum, they’re all aluminum now.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2022)

Jr 2 won first place overall in the forestry competition down near Blakely the other day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 16, 2022)

Breakfast crew...


----------



## j_seph (Sep 16, 2022)

Look carefully at the tree, you can see where it was blazed some 20 years ago where someone setup on the same nail, shooting the same property line. If you look closely on the tree you will see the red laser. Tree grew enough in the last 20 years that you could not see the property corner from there anymore.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 16, 2022)

Nissan is Suurous’ about getting these Takata airbags changed out…Been getting notices for awhile for my old Pathfinder. Never took the time to take it in to have them changed out. Wife received a call this afternoon from a Nissan rep. About 5 minutes later, he was at the house to change it out!
Said he was even changing them out at the scrapyards.
Saved me a trip I didn’t plan to make, at least, ?!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

Hood of my tractor. Not much bigger than the Joro spiders


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 17, 2022)

In 3,2,1……


----------



## bany (Sep 18, 2022)

Firewood friend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2022)

Sunset on the coast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## 1982ace (Sep 19, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1174646


Looks like Roy’s in steinhatchee


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 19, 2022)

1982ace said:


> Looks like Roy’s in steinhatchee


Yes sir buddy.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 19, 2022)

Got footings poured for another house today


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 20, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Got footings poured for another house today



I don't envy you.

I never thought I'd miss building... and I don't.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2022)

Marsh deer right outside our balcony. He hung around for two days.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 20, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Marsh deer right outside our balcony. He hung around for two days.



Two days and you couldn't get a shot? Is ya already tagged out?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 20, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Yes sir buddy.


Fried mullet at Roy’s the best


----------



## slow motion (Sep 20, 2022)

Drunken octopus that wants to fight.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 20, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Drunken octopus that wants to fight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1177955


 Throw a towel over his face. You win.


----------



## Wanderlust (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 22, 2022)

Cousins anchored in New York Harbor this morning.. There has been travel and flight restrictions for Uncle Joe's visit so they could not leave. Had to stay overnight...
 Lady Liberty would be to the hard left.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Remember the old truck sets. There was always the one with the three dowel rods/logs on top.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2022)

Hangin around at the creek.


----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 22, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Hangin around at the creek.
> View attachment 1178301[/QUOTE





Danuwoa said:


> Hangin around at the creek.
> View attachment 1178301


Muckalee or Kinchafoonee?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2022)

2dye4 said:


> Muckalee or Kinchafoonee?


Camp Creek.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 22, 2022)

Strong East wind had old Glory whipping something fierce this afternoon on 985 in Oakwood!
??


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Strong East wind had old Glory whipping something fierce this afternoon on 985 in Oakwood!
> ??
> View attachment 1178348


Wish I could like that more than once. Love to see our flag flapping high and proud. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 22, 2022)

1982ace said:


> Looks like Roy’s in steinhatchee





4HAND said:


> Yes sir buddy.


Headed down there 2 weeks from today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2022)

Look what showed up at the office. 
No it's not a doughnut.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Look what showed up at the office.
> No it's not a doughnut.
> View attachment 1178440


You done et the rest of it 4hand?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> You done et the rest of it 4hand?


Naw, but the day ain't over.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Naw, but the day ain't over.


That’s some pretty pie but a little niller ice cream would sure doll it up


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

Cardiologist office just informed us that Friday the 30th my wife will have heart catheter operation. There is some reason to believe a partial blockage may exist. A stent is one possibility.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Cardiologist office just informed us that Friday the 30th my wife will have heart catheter operation. There is some reason to believe a partial blockage may exist. A stent is one possibility.


Aw man. Will be praying for y'all.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 23, 2022)

O


4HAND said:


> Look what showed up at the office.
> No it's not a doughnut.
> View attachment 1178440



That’s ‘bout 50x’s mo better than a DoNut!


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Look what showed up at the office.




No need to bother with plates and forks when you have fangers.


----------



## TomC (Sep 23, 2022)

mixed crowd in the backyard!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2022)

Ginger lily someone gave me finally bloomed after 3 years.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2022)

Nice Gulf view from the porch at Beauvoir


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2022)

You talking to me?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Cardiologist office just informed us that Friday the 30th my wife will have heart catheter operation. There is some reason to believe a partial blockage may exist. A stent is one possibility.


Will pray for your family.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Will pray for your family.


Thank you Sir


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Aw man. Will be praying for y'all.


Thank you 4Hand


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 23, 2022)

My sister sent me this. Sunrise this morning.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2022)

Last Saturday in Macon
Pre tournament...

Post tournament...


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2022)

Yesterday was Homecoming and some of the kids came by for a minute ?
I guess they were in a hurry since lights were on and me and the wife were watching TV. I'm a little disappointed that this is all we got ?
I like to see the high school kids have fun, although some took it too far and shot cars and people with paint balls?


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Sep 24, 2022)

Lonesome Dove?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 25, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1178607Yesterday was Homecoming and some of the kids came by for a minute ?
> I guess they were in a hurry since lights were on and me and the wife were watching TV. I'm a little disappointed that this is all we got ?
> I like to see the high school kids have fun, although some took it too far and shot cars and people with paint balls?


That takes me back. We could/would anywhere,  anytime.  That's a sad effort on their part.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> That takes me back. We could/would anywhere,  anytime.  That's a sad effort on their part.


Roll patrol was serious in Mableton. Rolled the police station once!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 25, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> Roll patrol was serious in Mableton. Rolled the police station once![/QUOTE
> Respect


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 25, 2022)

Sam's acts like there's a storm coming or something.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 25, 2022)

One of Walmart"s finest.

Had to walk right down the middle.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 25, 2022)

4HAND said:


> One of Walmart"s finest.
> View attachment 1178840
> Had to walk right down the middle.


I bought a jeepers creepers horn for that nonsense


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 25, 2022)

Another cousin of my wife's. Lives on Pensacola Bay.
 Tonight's view.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 25, 2022)

^^^  I miss the 3 years I had fish camp there...


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 25, 2022)

4HAND said:


> One of Walmart"s finest.
> View attachment 1178840
> Had to walk right down the middle.





TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 26, 2022)

??


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ??View attachment 1178978




Forgot to take your meds before you started your art project again I see.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ??View attachment 1178978


Gon to be a busy week for sure.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 26, 2022)

This one is about to go full alien cocoon. 

My wife is out of town and told me to watch these for her.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ??View attachment 1178978


Think you spilled your  spaghetti on your  map


----------



## Mars (Sep 26, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ??View attachment 1178978


Yall GON get wet!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 26, 2022)

33 thousand free movies and nothing to watch!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 26, 2022)

looks like someone threw spaghetti on a map. One of those may be right.


4HAND said:


> ??View attachment 1178978


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 27, 2022)

View of the Hard Rock in Biloxi from the dinner table


----------



## Mars (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Mars (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (Sep 27, 2022)

Burt- Stark mansion. Abbeville SC


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 27, 2022)

ATL & Buckhead from Skyline Park atop Ponce City Market…


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 27, 2022)

Tonight's sunset.
From neighbor's front yard.

From Roy's restaurant (Facebook)


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 27, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Tonight's sunset.
> From neighbor's front yard.View attachment 1179337
> 
> From Roy's restaurant (Facebook)
> View attachment 1179338



That bottom pic is ?!


----------



## Toliver (Sep 28, 2022)

Mars said:


> View attachment 1179281


Lake Seminole?   We have taken some pictures of them this week but nothing that nice.  We can't get close enough before they fly off.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 28, 2022)

Random pics in the walk this morning.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 28, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Random pics in the walk this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1179406View attachment 1179407


 No wonder you're walking with Brandon's prices like that...
 We're paying a little more to prove a point to Russia.


----------



## Mars (Sep 28, 2022)

Toliver said:


> Lake Seminole?   We have taken some pictures of them this week but nothing that nice.  We can't get close enough before they fly off.


That was on the intercoastal near little St Simons. We saw 3 or 4 that day.


----------



## Mars (Sep 28, 2022)

Georgia Aquarium a couple weeks ago


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 28, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> Random pics in the walk this morning.



Regular gas is more than diesel? Is that the norm out there?


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 28, 2022)

they’re usually close. Frame of reference, July 2020…

the station shown is also one of the highest in town.

over 100% increase




jiminbogart said:


> Regular gas is more than diesel? Is that the norm out there?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 29, 2022)

Son sent this.  Coon in his backyard tree last night.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 29, 2022)

Time to do a little dusting ?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 29, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Time to do a little dusting ?
> View attachment 1179667View attachment 1179666


?
You doing some repairs for @sinclair1 ?


----------



## Toliver (Sep 29, 2022)

Sunset with moon over the inlet at Seminole State Park


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 29, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Time to do a little dusting ?
> View attachment 1179667View attachment 1179666


You'll throw it out of balance


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 29, 2022)

4HAND said:


> ?
> You doing some repairs for @sinclair1 ?


???
Yes sir... he doesn't keep his fans as clean as that lawnmower ?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Sep 30, 2022)

One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2022)

Guess he thought he needed a safe spot to ride out the storm.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 30, 2022)

The power of wind.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 1, 2022)

Snapped this pic about 30 minutes ago just down from the driveway. Somebody done smashed the little fellas head


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 2, 2022)

Here’s a few for you @slow motion …
From Yankee Central-NYC:


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2022)

Sam's Orlando yesterday.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2022)

Drive home.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Oct 2, 2022)

man! I wish!



4HAND said:


> Sam's Orlando yesterday.
> View attachment 1180273


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 2, 2022)

4HAND, are you doing any hurricane duty?


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 2, 2022)

Corn Palace in Mitchell So. Dakota


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2022)

Had to get my fix, Eh!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 3, 2022)

A first for me…..!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2022)

Which builder did this?    Won't show after dry wall is put up.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which builder did this?    Won't show after dry wall is put up.
> 
> View attachment 1180593


Hmmmm very chairesque


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 4, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which builder did this?    Won't show after dry wall is put up.
> 
> View attachment 1180593


You in Bogart today?


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 4, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which builder did this?    Won't show after dry wall is put up.
> 
> View attachment 1180593


Keepin' it classy?
I guess they figure the sheathing will hold it 

I know which builder didn't do it ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 4, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> 4HAND, are you doing any hurricane duty?





jiminbogart said:


> 4HAND, are you doing any hurricane duty?


No. We're getting a team ready for future deployment, but I'm not planning on going.
This recovery will take years.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 4, 2022)

Jrs 4H team took second at Forestry competition last week. The one with the cicada shells on his hat and the one by the lady with the red shirt are mine.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 4, 2022)

DIY flooring installation not going so well...


----------



## slow motion (Oct 4, 2022)

Walmart in Tennessee. I was headed inside


----------



## slow motion (Oct 4, 2022)

Same Walmart on the way out. Very  bad pic but  yes the tire is off the ground cause that pole is underneath the car.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 4, 2022)

You need to send those to the "People of WalMart" website.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 4, 2022)

Sunset had the sky ablaze!
Kancamagus Hwy, Hancock Overlook- New Hampshire


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 4, 2022)

More shots of Old Glory ??!


----------



## Toliver (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 4, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> DIY flooring installation not going so well...View attachment 1180739


Good grief!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 4, 2022)

My ‘08 Tacoma just turned over 420,000 miles and still rides and runs just fine and it has all the original drivetrain.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 4, 2022)

The moon coming up over a mountain this evening.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2022)

@Geffellz18 i may be late, but if you hit Rhode Island, clear clam chowder and lobsta is supposed to be the best…


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2022)

A few from today. Big city vs rural podunk 250mi apart. And solar panel row


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2022)

When you go hunting …

and the deer are RIGHT outside the hotel room in town. the white thing is the south bound end… actually, the west bend of an east bound deer.. there are actually two. At the tailgate of the truck there’s another set of rear legs


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Oct 5, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> When you go hunting …
> 
> and the deer are RIGHT outside the hotel room in town. the white thing is the south bound end… actually, the west bend of an east bound deer.. there are actually two. At the tailgate of the truck there’s another set of rear legs
> 
> ...


Either you meant two  behind the truck or you been  drinking and  miscounted cause I see 3 deer in the pic.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 5, 2022)

Sometime you just have to make it yourself...

Tested to see if the head was still thick enough to withstand the torque from the impact. No pilot hole.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 5, 2022)

Always wanted an 18" level, now I have one... And a 6-in level to boot ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 5, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Always wanted an 18" level, now I have one... And a 6-in level to boot ?View attachment 1180938


Makes me cringe but congrats on your new level.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 5, 2022)

georgia_home said:


> When you go hunting …
> 
> and the deer are RIGHT outside the hotel room in town. the white thing is the south bound end… actually, the west bend of an east bound deer.. there are actually two. At the tailgate of the truck there’s another set of rear legs
> 
> ...



?…I know the feeling all too well!

A few years back I was headed back home to hunt with my Dad & Brother. I got up to head out of N. GA to the FL/AL line about 2am to be there & in stand around 7-7:30am.
There were at least 6 literally at the base of my driveway grazing. I had to let the window down and start yakking at them to move out of my way.
For about another 1.5-2 miles, I must have see another 20-30, no joke!
One little guy took out my passenger headlight about a mile from the house too, but I was going slow enough due to the Deer traffic I’m sure he just got a little bruise on his rump!
Killed my largest buck to date on that trip though.
Hope this Omen pays off for you too!
Best of luck out there.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 5, 2022)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Makes me cringe but congrats on your new level.


It may make you feel better to know that I cut it  with a carbide tipped wood cutting blade on my miter saw?


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 5, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Always wanted an 18" level, now I have one... And a 6-in level to boot ?View attachment 1180938


Oops


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 5, 2022)

Gulf Shores, Alabama last week.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 5, 2022)

The view this morning


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 5, 2022)

Sunset a couple of days ago.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 5, 2022)

Little guy. Probably the last of this year. One more green one on the  vine.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 5, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Little guy. Probably the last of this year. One more green one on the  vine.
> 
> View attachment 1181008


It’ll make a sammich if you slice it thin and deal em onto the bread like pepperoni.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2022)

only saw 2 when I took the picture, as I pulled out, I saw the 3rd. There were 3 for sure



slow motion said:


> Either you meant two  behind the truck or you been  drinking and  miscounted cause I see 3 deer in the pic.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 5, 2022)

Are these Chinese Moon Pies?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2022)

if it’s not toooooo expensive, buy one and try it. taste takes an adventure! ?



Toliver said:


> Are these Chinese Moon Pies?
> View attachment 1181018


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 5, 2022)

On Lake Burton!


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 5, 2022)

Where was this when I was six


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 5, 2022)

Moonrise over the Missouri River in So Dakota


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 5, 2022)

Something the wife and I have had on the list of must do’s for quite some time, but the cards never fell right for us, until today!
Caught the Final game for 2022 at Fenway Park.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 6, 2022)

Posted in the other thread, but adding this here too. young but close. And no tag for elk! And a much clear picture than last time


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 6, 2022)

The Ol’ “travel wagon” just rolled over 200k today!


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 6, 2022)

ROLL ON!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 6, 2022)

Sunset from Dodge City Kansas


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 6, 2022)

Don't know the story on this unit, but it has an out of service tag on it that says a tire is on order. It's chained up with all the others that are for sale.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 7, 2022)

WF don't want no trouble. he gettin outa Dodge.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 7, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Don't know the story on this unit...



I'm no mechanic, but my guess is a flat tire.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Oct 7, 2022)

Santa mowing grass at one of my summer homes before I head back to the North Pole.  BTW, I really like my Snapper XD82 electric mower


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 7, 2022)

basstrkr said:


> WF don't want no trouble. he gettin outa Dodge.


At 8:10 this morning


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 8, 2022)

Cotton pickin chickens


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2022)

Caught these manatees slipping up a canal from the Suwannee River.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Oct 9, 2022)

Is that security cam footage of a certain "Jim"?


----------



## Mars (Oct 10, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1181935


I bet those 4 engines alone cost more than my house!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 10, 2022)

If only I could get the surrounding club in Hancock County to give these little 8 pointers a pass, we might have something in a year or two. Too bad that will never happen.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Oct 11, 2022)

Gotta love repeat customers, treat'em right and they'll keep calling. Another little project completed.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 12, 2022)

Now this has gone too far....


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Now this has gone too far....View attachment 1182471


Funny I had one the same way couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Funny I had one the same way couple weeks ago.



Same here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Mopar running rich this morning. Love the smell of Sonoco in the morning.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Now this has gone too far....View attachment 1182471


Off brand walmarks


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Pretty sure I can’t afford this one. Nissan partnership only in Europe.


----------



## cracker4112 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Random dude drank two beers and had two slices of pizza while I waited on the train


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Now this has gone too far....View attachment 1182471


Oh no you did not just open that can and the middle one was gone????  That's my favorite one!!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Oh no you did not just open that can and the middle one was gone????  That's my favorite one!!!!


Yep, I had just opened it. That's the first one that I eat everytime.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Yep, I had just opened it. That's the first one that I eat everytime.


I would sue!


----------



## Kowtown (Oct 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I would sue!




Like that feller who is suing Texas Pete Hot sauce because he found out that it wasn't made in Texas...


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 12, 2022)

Kowtown said:


> Like that feller who is suing Texas Pete Hot sauce because he found out that it wasn't made in Texas...


Yep, that's what I was referring to!


----------



## Toliver (Oct 12, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1182517
> Random dude drank two beers and had two slices of pizza while I waited on the train


How long did you wait for the train to come down that road?


----------



## Kowtown (Oct 12, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Yep, that's what I was referring to!


 Yea, I figured that you were. Just was trying to let others know.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 12, 2022)

Black jack… or maybe just bunny


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 12, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Now this has gone too far....View attachment 1182471


Had to use a zippo to heat up vieeners to eat them as a kid. Can't do that now...


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 12, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> Is that security cam footage of a certain "Jim"?




Got the shop painted. It's about time to do a little "shopping".


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 12, 2022)

He's starting to turn. Another year or two he'll be a black'en.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 13, 2022)

Fall!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 13, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Oh no you did not just open that can and the middle one was gone????  That's my favorite one!!!!





naildrvr said:


> Yep, I had just opened it. That's the first one that I eat everytime.





Doug B. said:


> I would sue!



Open & Shut case here…. The emotional distress and punitive damages caused alone are too much to overcome!


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 13, 2022)

She was running all over the place having a ball, stopped for a sip of vitamin water I guess.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> She was running all over the place having a ball, stopped for a sip of vitamin water I guess.View attachment 1182681


Maybe a buck was chasing her? Or, maybe she was trying to get away from the skeeters.


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 13, 2022)

Stevie Nicks at Ameris Bank Amphitheater last night.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1182715



That brings back some memories  Guess you had to visit them for the price on the ‘Cuda and Avanti. My BIL let me have the ‘Cuda on weekend nights when I was 16. Heavy but fast.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 13, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1182715


I'm willing to give them 10% above asking price on the whole lot.  Just let me know where to pick them up.  K thanks.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 14, 2022)

I caint believe they have 3 Firebirds and NO Camaros in the add.

I'd love to have that 4 speed setup for my '69 Firebird.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 15, 2022)

Went to the fair in Perry Thursday... Jesse James said I want my own turkey leg?
And, he got another one to bring home ?

I could've bought the whole bird for the price of the running gear, but that wouldn't have been as good a memory for him ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 15, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Went to the fair in Perry Thursday... Jesse James said I want my own turkey leg?
> And, he got another one to bring home ?
> 
> I could've bought the whole bird for the price of the running gear, but that wouldn't have been as good a memory for him ?View attachment 1183082


That'll put a kid right to sleep guaranteed. 

Great pic!


----------



## heggy (Oct 16, 2022)

Went to the Wings Over North Georgia Air Show.
Great time and very well organize.
Best photo from the day!


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## fireman32 (Oct 16, 2022)

Still chasing these pickers


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Iwannashoot (Oct 16, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1183332


Good lord. I got a couple pairs of BVD's with holes in em like that, almost as old too. What you reckon they'd sell for?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 16, 2022)

So it’s splurge day last month. Yes I bought a liberal dirt bag ice cream and would do it again. That stuff is stupid good


----------



## Toliver (Oct 16, 2022)

It's no longer liberal dirt bag ice cream.  That brand belongs to a large corporate conglomerate now.....  probably still liberal but not the 2 sacks that started it.  Nice picture.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 16, 2022)

Shot my mom took in PCB this evening…


----------



## Toliver (Oct 16, 2022)

Wow.  The gulf sure produces some spectacular sunsets.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 17, 2022)

Bad pic but it was way off. Had to zoom. Finished plowing and planting the last plot and a couple  quail came out. Hadn't  seen a wild quail in years. Pretty cool.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1183335
> So it’s splurge day last month. Yes I bought a liberal dirt bag ice cream and would do it again. That stuff is stupid good



Questioning whether this qualifies for the iggy button.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 17, 2022)

Homeowner installed some more flooring over the weekend ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 17, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Questioning whether this qualifies for the iggy button.


It might, but it is some kinda good. I didn’t have too many choices where we were at the beach.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2022)

My daughter & some friends had a punkin carving party.
She sent me this pic of hers.
I think it's awesome!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Homeowner installed some more flooring over the weekend ?View attachment 1183471


 At least he's the one who has to live with it.


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Homeowner installed some more flooring over the weekend ?View attachment 1183471


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 18, 2022)

This one's even better ...right inside the front door in the foyer ?


----------



## cracker4112 (Oct 18, 2022)

Very random


----------



## Toliver (Oct 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This one's even better ...right inside the front door in the foyer ?View attachment 1183709


That's just material conservation.  Very Earth friendly of him.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This one's even better ...right inside the front door in the foyer ?View attachment 1183709


Wow!  Most homeowners just don't get it! Most of them want to watch to make sure you are doing it to their satisfaction,  then want you to brag on their work that looks awful!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> Homeowner installed some more flooring over the weekend ?



Y'all hate all you want. Those are some pretty nice butt joints.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2022)

Got the '69 Firebird loaded to take to my new shop. It's been off the road since 1994. 

I haven't decided which way to go with the restoration. I have a spare '72 455HO block, but I may go big block Chevy. I'll put a 4/5 or 6 speed behind it. Either rally wheels or steelies and poverty caps. 

My first car was a Verdoro '69 Firebird convertible back in '78. I would go that route, but I don't think all the interior pieces are available in green. 

May do a T/A clone and paint in white with hugger orange stripes and orange houndstooth interior. Sort of a T/A - Z11 mash up.

If not, I'll just pick a solid color, retain the flat hood and add a Formula wheel.


----------



## dang (Oct 18, 2022)

Cool weather got the hound fired up this evening


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 18, 2022)

That's the 'get a gun and shoot something' look.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 18, 2022)

For some reason I decided to brick a wall in the master bedroom. I must have seen too much Z Brick on Let's Make A Deal back in the day. I wanted it to look kinda rustic, and with my lack of talent, it does.

I had to cut about 450 slips. I'm too cheap to actually buy them.


----------



## Toliver (Oct 18, 2022)

Who thinks they can make it to the 8 second buzzer?


----------



## Toliver (Oct 18, 2022)

They left the light on for me.  But I walked on by...


----------



## Toliver (Oct 18, 2022)

They are cool looking but not very comfortable looking...


----------



## Toliver (Oct 18, 2022)

Dallas at night


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 18, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the '69 Firebird loaded to take to my new shop. It's been off the road since 1994.
> 
> I haven't decided which way to go with the restoration. I have a spare '72 455HO block, but I may go big block Chevy. I'll put a 4/5 or 6 speed behind it. Either rally wheels or steelies and poverty caps.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the finished product which ever way you decide to go!!!!


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 19, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all hate all you want. Those are some pretty nice butt joints.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 19, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the '69 Firebird loaded to take to my new shop. It's been off the road since 1994.
> 
> I haven't decided which way to go with the restoration. I have a spare '72 455HO block, but I may go big block Chevy. I'll put a 4/5 or 6 speed behind it. Either rally wheels or steelies and poverty caps.
> 
> ...




 I was the parts man at our local Pontiac dealership'75 -'79 and I ordered several of he big "Firebird" hood decals.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 19, 2022)

Got another one loaded up.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't know what my boy was doing in the bathroom, but it must have got purty rough...


----------



## slow motion (Oct 20, 2022)

My little Japanese persimmon tree.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Oct 20, 2022)

Mama Bear, Papa Bear, Baby Bear......


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 20, 2022)

ummm. If mama bear is using a stander…



bighonkinjeep said:


> Mama Bear, Papa Bear, Baby Bear......View attachment 1184111


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2022)

Hanging on my wall for years.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2022)

Got the Mini loaded to move to the new shop.

Notice the trailer for hauling the Tree Lounge.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 20, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the Mini loaded to move to the new shop.
> 
> Notice the trailer for hauling the Tree Lounge.
> 
> View attachment 1184227



That’s pretty cool there!

While home in FL last last year, there was a lime green smart car that rolled through town with a mini color matched teardrop trailer in tow. It was hilarious to watch it rolling it’s way to the beach. Tried my best to get a pic, but saw it too late to get the phone out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> That’s pretty cool there!
> 
> While home in FL last last year, there was a lime green smart car that rolled through town with a mini color matched teardrop trailer in tow. It was hilarious to watch it rolling it’s way to the beach. Tried my best to get a pic, but saw it too late to get the phone out.




The car weights about 500 lbs less than my Ferris zero turn and has 3 less horsepower. Not an ideal tow vehicle.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Got the '69 Firebird loaded to take to my new shop. It's been off the road since 1994.
> 
> I haven't decided which way to go with the restoration. I have a spare '72 455HO block, but I may go big block Chevy. I'll put a 4/5 or 6 speed behind it. Either rally wheels or steelies and poverty caps.
> 
> ...





jiminbogart said:


> Got another one loaded up.
> 
> View attachment 1183983





jiminbogart said:


> Got the Mini loaded to move to the new shop.
> 
> Notice the trailer for hauling the Tree Lounge.
> 
> View attachment 1184227


Can't 
Hide
Money.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 20, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Can't
> Hide
> Money.



You can hide VIN tags though.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 21, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> You can hide VIN tags though.


??


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 21, 2022)

Had a 67 firebird in high school. Loved that car


----------



## slow motion (Oct 21, 2022)

Not sure how many kids will venture up to the door of this house  in the  dark for a piece of candy.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 21, 2022)

Gotta like folks with a picture of a  chicken in their house.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Oct 22, 2022)

@jiminbogart working his side hustle.
How he can afford all them vehicles.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 22, 2022)

@jiminbogart i saw that bid you put in on the GT


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 22, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1184610
> @jiminbogart i saw that bid you put in on the GT


He musta made purty good money off them balloon figurines this morning ?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## M80 (Oct 22, 2022)

Not fun anymore


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2022)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1184599




A common sight around here but yes, cool looking.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 22, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> This one's even better ...right inside the front door in the foyer ?View attachment 1183709


I have a remedial floor covering class next week at the Trailer Park if he would like to attend


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 23, 2022)

My wife torturing my packaderm... er uh ..pit bull Petey. 

Happy Halloween y'all.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 23, 2022)

Weird little shop of horrors looking cactus plant finally blooming on back porch.

Also closeup of some kinda "cactus fly".


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (Oct 23, 2022)

Wonder what they are disposing of.


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 23, 2022)

Fan Number 17 said:


> Wonder what they are disposing of.View attachment 1184866


I'm not sure I'd look in there...


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2022)

Paymaster said:


> Hanging on my wall for years.
> View attachment 1184174


That was released just before the plane crash.

They released the remainder of that album in a different sleeve. Same picture with without the flames.

I heard years ago that this one you got is a collectors item and worth some money.

I finally threw all my albums away and what do you know? They started making record players again.
Just my luck. I had peach crates full of albums.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 23, 2022)

Fan Number 17 said:


> Wonder what they are disposing of.View attachment 1184866




Somebody left a 48 qt, square cooler beside our little road. Me and the neighbor been daring each other to open it!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 23, 2022)

Carpenter bees can do some real damage. There were about a dozen in this 2x4. I dropped it and it broke on half. I started whacking them as they came out. The tunnels went about 2' past this break. 

This was a 2x4 nailed to an exterior wall as a rafter pattern.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 23, 2022)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1184834



I see a bunch of Turkey tracks!


----------



## fflintlock (Oct 23, 2022)

Big7 said:


> That was released just before the plane crash.
> 
> They released the remainder of that album in a different sleeve. Same picture with the flames.
> 
> ...


I bought that album with that cover, when I went back to get the 8 track, the flames were gone. All my albums and 8 tracks are gone too. I do have a few cassette tapes though.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 23, 2022)

Chalk art from Chalktoberfest...chalk on asphalt. 2 of the better works.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 23, 2022)

Joanne Woodward


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 23, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Chalk art from Chalktoberfest...chalk on asphalt. 2 of the better works.View attachment 1184887View attachment 1184887


Great work!
First I ever saw this being done was up in Providence, RI about a decade ago.
Was blown away at the detail & creativity put on display…
They were drawing directly onto the pavement where these appear to be upright.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 24, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> Great work!
> First I ever saw this being done was up in Providence, RI about a decade ago.
> Was blown away at the detail & creativity put on display…
> They were drawing directly onto the pavement where these appear to be upright.


and best viewed strolling around with a cold one in hand.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 24, 2022)

Big7 said:


> That was released just before the plane crash.
> 
> They released the remainder of that album in a different sleeve. Same picture with without the flames.
> 
> ...



 I still have that one in my box in the basement.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 24, 2022)

Got bored at work today.  Pieced some scrap together.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 24, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Got bored at work today.  Pieced some scrap together.View attachment 1185034


And he won’t melt!


----------



## Stroker (Oct 24, 2022)

Big7 said:


> That was released just before the plane crash.
> 
> They released the remainder of that album in a different sleeve. Same picture with without the flames.
> 
> ...


Bringing $25-75 on ebay. Wouldn't sell mine for that.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 24, 2022)

Looky here-They clearanced them back to the price they were just a short while ago, ?!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 24, 2022)

Fire sky in Cleveland, GA this evening…


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 25, 2022)

fireman32 said:


> Got bored at work today.  Pieced some scrap together.View attachment 1185034



Is this toothy?


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 25, 2022)

From up on Charlie Mountain looking down at part of Lake Burton


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Oct 25, 2022)

Money shots ^^^


----------



## Whitefeather (Oct 25, 2022)

Well ….which one is it??


----------



## 4HAND (Saturday at 9:47 AM)




----------

